# Richiesta d'aiuto



## confusione (2 Ottobre 2011)

Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
Così passano i giorni e a me lui intriga sempre di più, e qualcuno mi dice "non preoccuparti,ciò che succede in America rimane in America!!"
Così lui prova a baciarmi,io ci sto, nessun senso di colpa! Qualche giorno dopo finiamo a letto insieme, beh, non mi è mai piaciuto così tanto!!ancora nessun senso di colpa! Sono convinta che quando tornerò in Italia e riabbraccerò mio marito,mi dimenticherò di lui. un addio struggente, e torno a casa.
Tornata a casa scopro che non è come immaginavo, non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa,scopro che quella che credevo la miglior intesa sessuale del mondo (tra me e mio marito,anche se era stato l'unico pensavo non ci potesse essere di meglio...invece) è niente in confronto a quello che è stato con lui. Di conseguenza,i momenti intimi con mio marito diventano una forzatura, e decido di rivederlo un'ultima volta (nel frattempo anche lui è tornato in Italia)
Nel frattempo analizzo la situazione,mi chiedo xchè sia successo, xchè non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa e dal cuore. Scopro che nn vivevo proprio una favola,che nn andava tutto benissimo. Dovete sapere che vivo cn mia suocera xchè casa nostra ancora non é pronta,così all'inizio di comune accordo decidiamo di aspettare x i bimbi,poi però i lavori procedono gli chiedo di cominciare a provarci, e lui dice NO,é pieno di dubbi,vuole aspettare...gli stessi dubbi li ha avuti prima del matrimonio (poi svaniti,ma cmq ci sono stati). Quel no mi ha fatto male,ha creato una spaccatura nella quale si è insinuato l'altro,che mi conosce da così poco ed è sicuro che sn la donna della sua vita,la madre dei suoi figli. Allora comincio a chiedermi xchè un tizio che mi conosce da così poco è così sicuro di me,e mio marito che mo' conosce da sempre ha così tanti dubbi? Voglio davvero un uomo così insicuro al mio fianco?
Nel frattempo io sento l'altro x telefono e decodo di vederlo un'ultima volta,forse così riuscirò a togliermelo dalla testa!! Macché,sempre peggio, vado a lavorare fuori e trovo il modo di passarci due settimane insieme, dud settimane strepitose, xchè poi lui non solo ti riempie di attenzioni ma sa cucinare,aiuta in casa, insomma credo di essermi innamorata!!
Con mio marito le cose non vanno bene,io comincio ad essere fredda,ma xchè nn ho più lo slancio di prima,alla fine dopo mesi di silenzio discutiamo e io gli dico che sono così xchè lui aveva dubbi infondati sulla costituzione di una famiglia nostra,xchè se nn chiamo io,lui il tel nn lo alza,posso anche morire se ne accorgerebbe chissà quando!!!
Così lui riflette e ora sta cercando di rimediare:telefonate,messaggini,regali,e nsturalmente ora sono spariti tutti i suoi dubbi,sono la donna della sua vita,nn sa xchè avesse quei dubbi. Ma ora io nn credo di voler stare cn lui,vorrei stare cn l'altro.i sensi di colpa ci sono ora,che guardo tutti i suoi sforzi e sento che nn servono a un gran che,xchè penso a quello che potrei creare con l'altro. La scelta nn è facile xò,xchè da un eventuale separazione molti soffrirebbero,allora mi chiedo se nn debba accontentarmi,nn debba lasciare tt così, poi mi dico che la vita è una e si deve vivere al meglio che si può,ma qual è il mio meglio? E poi sono davvero innamorata di quest'uomo che conosco da poco più di tre mesi, o è solo passione e il mio vero amore è mio marito come lo era un tempo? Come faccio a trovare risposta a queste domande?


----------



## tesla (2 Ottobre 2011)

gli hai anche accollato la colpa della tua freddezza? beh complimenti.


----------



## Andy (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...


Scusami, ma il tuo post dovrebbero metterlo nella Treccani sotto la definizione di *egoismo estremo*. Esisti solo tu, fai tutto tu, pensi solo a te stessa.
D'altro canto, come si può pensare anche di trovare l'uomo della vita a 15 anni, quando non si è nemmeno ancora una donna per poter decidere (univocamente) cosa è giusto per se stessi.
Per il grassetto... vuoi pure cornetto e cappuccino? Non vi capisco, proprio non vi capisco...


----------



## elena_ (2 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, ma il tuo post dovrebbero metterlo nella Treccani sotto la definizione di *egoismo estremo*. Esisti solo tu, fai tutto tu, pensi solo a te stessa.
> D'altro canto, come si può pensare anche di trovare l'uomo della vita a 15 anni, quando non si è nemmeno ancora una donna per poter decidere (univocamente) cosa è giusto per se stessi.
> Per il grassetto... vuoi pure cornetto e cappuccino? Non vi capisco, proprio non vi capisco...


Cosa non capisci, Andy?
Non ti è mai capitato di sbagliare nella tua vita?
Siamo umani ed è possibile fare errori. Io non conosco la tua storia, è da un po' che non frequento regolarmente il forum, ma il 3D di confusione s'intitola "Richiesta d'aiuto", non "Richiesta di giudizi". 
E' facile ingannarsi, molto, troppo facile ingannarsi sulla persona che crediamo sia il meglio per noi, soprattutto quando siamo immaturi e inesperti delle cose della vita. E' capitato a me e a molti altri qui dentro. Io ho lasciato il certo per l'incerto e non me ne sto pentendo. Ho lasciato certamente tanta terra bruciata dietro di me. Mi sono tirata dietro tanta cattiveria e tante maldicenze che non potevo immaginare, ho dovuto recidere legami e interrompere contatti con persone che fino ad allora erano state molto importanti per la mia vita e da cui ho imparato molto, e me ne sono dispiaciuta, ma posso dire di essere stata coerente con me stessa. Avrei vissuto una falsa vita se non avessi intrapreso questa strada. Se per te questo è egoismo, allora anch'io sono egoista. Ma chi non lo è, in fondo?


----------



## Andy (2 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Cosa non capisci, Andy?
> Non ti è mai capitato di sbagliare nella tua vita?
> Siamo umani ed è possibile fare errori. Io non conosco la tua storia, è da un po' che non frequento regolarmente il forum, ma il 3D di confusione s'intitola "Richiesta d'aiuto", non "Richiesta di giudizi".
> E' facile ingannarsi, molto, troppo facile ingannarsi sulla persona che crediamo sia il meglio per noi, soprattutto quando siamo immaturi e inesperti delle cose della vita. E' capitato a me e a molti altri qui dentro. Io ho lasciato il certo per l'incerto e non me ne sto pentendo. Ho lasciato certamente tanta terra bruciata dietro di me. Mi sono tirata dietro tanta cattiveria e tante maldicenze che non potevo immaginare, ho dovuto recidere legami e interrompere contatti con persone che fino ad allora erano state molto importanti per la mia vita e da cui ho imparato molto, e me ne sono dispiaciuta, ma posso dire di essere stata coerente con me stessa. Avrei vissuto una falsa vita se non avessi intrapreso questa strada. Se per te questo è egoismo, allora anch'io sono egoista. Ma chi non lo è, in fondo?


Ok, va bene. Ma la richiesta di aiuto qual è?

E' normale poi che la propria vita poi cambi, quando si decide di lasciare una persona per un'altra. E' anche giusto così. Non si può avere tutto dalla vita, no?

PS: ho sbagliato, e tanto, ma dalla parte sbagliata. Non ammetterò più il perdono.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Esatto a 15 anni....*



Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, ma il tuo post dovrebbero metterlo nella Treccani sotto la definizione di *egoismo estremo*. Esisti solo tu, fai tutto tu, pensi solo a te stessa.
> D'altro canto, come si può pensare anche di trovare l'uomo della vita a 15 anni, quando non si è nemmeno ancora una donna per poter decidere (univocamente) cosa è giusto per se stessi.
> Per il grassetto... vuoi pure cornetto e cappuccino? Non vi capisco, proprio non vi capisco...


Si,ma ora non dare le colpe solo a lui è veramente squallido cio'.
Aveva anche dei dubbi sul vostro matrimonio è onestamente non erano poi tanto sbagliati...
Secondo me il vostro male è quello di non avete vissuto esperienze fondamentali nella vita e al primo incontoro veramente accattivante sei caduta come una peretta cotta.
Per il grossetto io capisco che la tua mente ti dica "ora è troppo tardi ci doveva pensare prima".
Guarda la mente ti dice cio' che voi sentirti dire e io ti dico ora cio' che non voresti sentirti dire:
-per fare un fosso ci vogliono due sponde!!!

Altra cosa l'unico che puo' andare contro la mente è il cuore,in questo caso non mi sembra stia parlando molto...


p.s Conte so' che è una frase fatta,non farmelo notare!

Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma non è...*



elena_ ha detto:


> Cosa non capisci, Andy?
> Non ti è mai capitato di sbagliare nella tua vita?
> Siamo umani ed è possibile fare errori.


Ma non è la storia di Andy questa.
Sbagliare è umano,certo ma qui l'errore non mi sembra che sia un problema he.
Anzi qui l'errore sembra il Marito.


Ciao blu


----------



## elena_ (2 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, va bene. Ma la richiesta di aiuto qual è?
> 
> E' normale poi che la propria vita poi cambi, quando si decide di lasciare una persona per un'altra. E' anche giusto così. Non si può avere tutto dalla vita, no?
> 
> PS: ho sbagliato, e tanto, ma dalla parte sbagliata. Non ammetterò più il perdono.


Sì, Andy. I cambiamenti sono sempre correlati a dei periodi di crisi. 
E noi, dopotutto, siamo anche i nostri sbagli. Io dico sempre che prima di perdonare gli altri, dovremmo imparare a perdonarci.


----------



## Andy (2 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sì, Andy. I cambiamenti sono sempre correlati a dei periodi di crisi.
> E noi, dopotutto, siamo anche i nostri sbagli. Io dico sempre che prima di perdonare gli altri, dovremmo imparare a perdonarci.


Noi siamo i nostri sbagli anche quando non sbagliamo, quando siamo sinceri, quando viviamo un rapporto improntandolo sulla fiducia, quando non chiediamo nulla in cambio e noi diamo la nostra fedeltà, quando non ci lasciamo scappare i problemi, volendoli affrontare e risolvere (nel bene e nel male) non rifugiandoci sotto il letto di un'altra, solo perchè siamo confusi (l'odore del sesso risolve tutti i problemi, no? Come l'alcol).
Quando una persona sa di essere stata se stessa, quando ha dato quello che poteva in un rapporto, non tradendolo, ma magari sbagliando in certi comportamenti, perchè in certi momenti si è stati deboli, perchè a volte la routine porta momenti fisiologici di stanca, 
ma
l'altra persona che sta con te, preferisce fuggire su altri lidi (letti) e guardarsi intorno alla ricerca di altre sensazioni,
beh,
il giorno che mi hai detto quelle maledette parole, quel "ti amo" in cui IO credo tantissimo, quel "tu sarai l'unico", in cui io credo, SE ME LO DICI (altrimenti non dirmelo!),
allora, domani
io non vorrò più legami, domani tradirò anche io, perchè non dero nulla a nessuno, domani dirò anche io ti amo, altrimenti la sera non si tromba, domani sesco da solo con i miei amici in un pub o discoteca e al primo sguardo lascivo, mi ci ficco, anche se ho la mora a casa. Divertiamoci, e "ti amo" un cazzo.


----------



## Andy (2 Ottobre 2011)

Io non mi perdonerò mai di aver perdonato. Di aver dato chance, possibilità, di aver creduto alle parole, di aver dato fiducia.
Il mio errore è stato questo.
So che se facessi lo stronzo, non avrei nulla di cui confessarmi davanti a Dio, perchè Dio sa che in un porcile sono tutti porci. E' la natura


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Sono ancora*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si,ma ora non dare le colpe solo a lui è veramente squallido cio'.
> Aveva anche dei dubbi sul vostro matrimonio è onestamente non erano poi tanto sbagliati...
> Secondo me il vostro male è quello di non avete vissuto esperienze fondamentali nella vita e al primo incontoro veramente accattivante sei caduta come una peretta cotta.
> Per il grossetto io capisco che la tua mente ti dica "ora è troppo tardi ci doveva pensare prima".
> ...


Un po' a letto con la mente,spero si sia capito il concetto,perdon...


ciao blu


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...


Tu non se stata di certo irreprensibile..ma io ti capisco.
L'errore è stato sposare il primo e unico uomo della tua vita. Prima di scoprire il principe azzurro, ne devi baciare parecchi di rospi. Pensavi che tuo marito fosse davvero il tuo principe, ma avevi baciato praticamente solo lui. Poi è arrivato l'altro...E forse hai capito che quello che pensavi fosse un principe (tuo marito) forse era un...rospo.

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Confusione!

Mica credere che le voglie schife delle tipe gufe sian tutte figlie grife di vite stufe!
Te ti stai imbarcando su un transatlantico fallato guardandoti intorno affichè la servitù lercia e barbuta carichi correttamente gli stipati bauli di cimici e piattole che ti debbono accompagnare nel viaggio il cui biglietto hai raccattato nella latrina di un oggetto volante non identificato subito prima di venir lobotomizzata per via proctologica da un mercante fiammingo con tatuaggi maori.
E se ha senso quanto ho appena scritto ha senso anche chiamare amore quello che può stare nello sterno strisciato di fuliggine di uno scarto di torbiera, come quello che ti ritrovi ad essere incarnata, sia che venga riferito al marito che non ti vuol sgrondare fertimente sia al macellaio pazzo che ti rintuzza la brodaglia nel truogolo mutandato di strizza lisciva e grezza patocca.
Nulla vale la giovane età nelle teste in cui corre libera la nifa eco pel troppo spazio, a guisa d'hangar, che si trastulla tra i padiglioni entro cui può parcheggiarsi una flottiglia di B-52, giacchè la fregola ch'inlaida le tronfie smargiasse s'appaia agli scheletri frusti così come a quelli d'osso ancor corto.
Non c'è tribunale presieduto da un Dantalian qualsiasi che non proferirebbe sentenze a tuo favore prima di mettersi a rullare taiko a festa vestendo pastrani sdruciti per i gemiti di intere foreste piagate da piogge di salgemma, meglio se iodato.
E questo va annoverato tra i meriti di chi meriti non ne possiede!
Che infondo cosa puoi fartene di un marito ombrelliere quando hai bisogno d'un obrellaio per esse ombrellata come si deve?
Il drago che sbuffa cenere e lapilli non fa altro che intossicare l'aria e ti fa scatarrare e tossire sia pur quando ti porge fiori e ghiandole di moffette color rubino, veceversa quello che ha la fiamma d'acetilene purificato ti sottrae il comburente dandoti l'ebrezza del monodissido di carbonio di sano smeriglio, ed è questo che tu cerchi!
Puoi pure coltivare orti annaffiandoli con teste umane comprate alle periferie di città gloriose seppur disabitae ma mai dalle zolle sterili nasceranno meccanismi d'ottone capaci di svegliarti al mattino rintoccando le tue budella schiacciate con la più soave melodia dodecafonica che le plastiche di sintesi possano insufflare nei nasi camusi.
Proprio per questo le domande che pongono le tue dita su cui morirono legioni di gameti sani e promiscui digitano consumandosi fin alla radice dell'unghia non hanno alcuna valenza di questione ma di affermazione di oltraggiosa natura per gli intrecci di mentule malnate e scrofe di dodici mammelle...
Le utili domande che dovresti porti sono:
1) Perchè ho il dubbio di essere una troia anche se ne sono felice?
C) Quanto tempo mi servirà per far becco anche l'altro?
VIII) Un qualsiasi figlio merita un padre scelto da una come me?
Delta) Odierei la prossima suocera come odio l'attuale?
Verde) Che senso ha la numerazione di queste domande?

Se trascurerai tutto quanto letto in precedenza, comprese le domande, allora forse vivrai felice.
E forse vivrai felice anche se non lo trascurerai.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu non se stata di certo irreprensibile..ma io ti capisco.
> L'errore è stato sposare il primo e unico uomo della tua vita. Prima di scoprire il principe azzurro, ne devi baciare parecchi di rospi. Pensavi che tuo marito fosse davvero il tuo principe, ma avevi baciato praticamente solo lui. Poi è arrivato l'altro...E forse hai capito che quello che pensavi fosse un principe (tuo marito) forse era un...rospo.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


in linea di massima è vero.
però baciare un grande numero di rospi non garantisce certo il fatto che all'avventura americana non si ceda comunque;la differenza forse la fa lo spessore di un amore che s'incontra a volte prima, altre dopo.
se i conti  tornano hanno 27-28 anni , sono senza figli e non resta loro che constatare che non erano abbastanza innamorati e maturi per sposarsi.


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2011)

Mah...io in tutto questo ci vedo solo la tua tanta immaturità ed egoismo.
Hai tradito tuo marito perché, appena finita casa (così mi è parso di capire) lui non ha voluto provare subito a fare figli con te. Ma io dico...siete freschi sposi, giovani, con casa fresca di manifattura...ma perché non pensare a godervi il vostro fresco matrimonio?
Credo che avere dei dubbi prima di un matrimonio (che poi comunque sono stati risolti questi) e prima di avere figli sia una cosa normale. Non la vedo una cosa così pesante decidere di aspettare ad avere figli a 28 anni. Sono dei passi importanti...qui l'unica che si butta a capofitto nelle cose, senza pensare alle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, sei tu(vedi appunto l'immaturità).
Hai mai pensato che sia stata tu a creare la spaccatura con la tua richiesta così repentina ad avere dei figli? 
Avevi un uomo che ti ha lasciato fare tutto, senza farti pesare il suo malcontento per le tue scelte..e tu che fai? Lo tradisci col primo che ti corteggia e che ti dice paroline dolci (perché si...sono parole queste eh: "è sicuro che sn la donna della sua vita,la madre dei suoi figli")...senza contare che stai facendo "svenare" quel poveraccio di tuo marito lo  in una ricostruzione di un rapporto che tu non vuoi!

Cosa penso? Penso che finora tu sia stata innamorata dell'amore, di quello che volevi tu e non di quello che avevi...e che tuo marito sia stato proprio sfortunato.



> La scelta nn è facile xò,xchè da un eventuale separazione molti soffrirebbero,allora mi chiedo se nn debba accontentarmi,nn debba lasciare tt così, poi mi dico che la vita è una e si deve vivere al meglio che si può,ma qual è il mio meglio?


 Qui l'unico che si accontenterebbe, in caso di non separazione, è tuo marito....

Consiglio: lascialo, perché davvero sembra che lo stai trattando come se fosse un burattino.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in linea di massima è vero.
> però baciare un grande numero di rospi non garantisce certo il fatto che all'avventura americana non si ceda comunque;la differenza forse la fa lo spessore di un amore che s'incontra a volte prima, altre dopo.
> se i conti  tornano hanno 27-28 anni , sono senza figli e non resta loro che constatare che non erano abbastanza innamorati e maturi per sposarsi.


Non è un problema di innamoramento e maturità. Se tu tieni un gatino di pochi mesi dentro la stessa stanza per 5 anni, lui pensa che il mondo sia quello. Lo fai giocare col gomitolo, gli garantisci coccole, cibo, acqua e una cassetta per fare i bisogni e questo a lui basta. Poi però se gli lasci aperta la porta che dà sul giardino, prima o poi esce e scopre che il mondo non è quello che pensava. Fuori dalle 4 mura nelle quali ha vissuto c'è molto di più. E scopre che correre nei prati e sentire gli odori è molto più divertente che giocare col gomitolo.
Non c'entra la maturità. E' una questione di consapevolezza. Sono 2 cose leggermente diverse.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è un problema di innamoramento e maturità. Se tu tieni un gatino di pochi mesi dentro la stessa stanza per 5 anni, lui pensa che il mondo sia quello. Lo fai giocare col gomitolo, gli garantisci coccole, cibo, acqua e una cassetta per fare i bisogni e questo a lui basta. Poi però se gli lasci aperta la porta che dà sul giardino, prima o poi esce e scopre che il mondo non è quello che pensava. Fuori dalle 4 mura nelle quali ha vissuto c'è molto di più. *E scopre che correre nei prati e sentire gli odori è molto più divertente che giocare col gomitolo.*Non c'entra la maturità. E' una questione di consapevolezza. Sono 2 cose leggermente diverse.
> 
> Buscopann


guarda che questo può essere opinabile;  quel molto di più interessa al momento che quello che hai diventa meno.infatti quello che dicevo è che pur conoscendo altri giardini , potresti preferire quella stanza se quello che hai all'interno soddisfa il tuo mondo interiore.
la maturità è anche consapevolezza


----------



## Saby (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...



L'altro e' stato un mezzo per renderti conto che con tuo marito non era una favola, che tuo marito alla fine non colmava i tuoi bisogni, che non ami tuo marito abbastanza. Hai dovuto confrontarti con una terza persona per capire questo, ma ora che ti sei resa cosciente di questo come puoi pensare che tutto possa continuare con tuo marito come prima?
Si e' aperta una crisi in te, non sarai più quella di prima. Puoi solo andare avanti cercando di capire cosa veramente vuoi, anche se non sarà una cosa facile e veloce. Per assurdo non devi scegliere pensando se stare con tuo marito o l'amante, ma devi scavare in te stessa, capire chi sei, quali sono i tuoi bisogni e qual'e' la tua strada. E NON FARE FIGLI ORA NE FINCHE' AVRAI CHIARITO LA TUA VITA.
So cosa provi.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

io sono d'accordo con Buscopann....secondo me questo è quello in cui si incorre (almeno nella maggior parte dei casi) quanoi ci si ferma alla prima esperienza! 
lei ora ha scoperto che fuori ci sono un sacco di belle cose....e forse ha capito che quelle belle cose è il caso di provarle prima di "mettere la testa a posto"..


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *guarda che questo può essere opinabile; * quel molto di più interessa al momento che quello che hai diventa meno.infatti quello che dicevo è che pur conoscendo altri giardini , potresti preferire quella stanza se quello che hai all'interno soddisfa il tuo mondo interiore.
> la maturità è anche consapevolezza


E' vero..E' assolutamente opinabile. C'è chi preferisce il giardino..E chi invece preferisce restare dentro le 4 mura. Ma spesso la scelta è guidata dall'esperienza, nel senso che esco in giardino..e poi rientro tra le 4 mura perché le preferisco.
La maturità è anche consapevolezza..Ma si può essere maturi anche con poche esperienza di vita. O immaturi dopo aver navigato per tutti i mari del mondo. Sono due concetti leggermenti diversi.

Buscopann


----------



## Saby (2 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non mi perdonerò mai di aver perdonato. Di aver dato chance, possibilità, di aver creduto alle parole, di aver dato fiducia.
> Il mio errore è stato questo.
> So che se facessi lo stronzo, non avrei nulla di cui confessarmi davanti a Dio, perchè Dio sa che in un porcile sono tutti porci. E' la natura


Il tuo errore e' essere stato così accecato dal tuo amore per lei da non vedere fin dall'inizio i segnali che potevano essere chiari ad un altro. Tu hai voluto credere perché avevi bisogno di questo in quel momento. Adesso puoi solo andare avanti, avendo l'umiltà di comprendere che se e' facile giudicare dall'esterno, troppo facile. Alcuni tipi di intervento fanno bene solo a chi li fa e non a chi li riceve.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Scusa ma parli da sola?*



Saby ha detto:


> Il tuo errore e' essere stato così accecato dal tuo amore per lei da non vedere fin dall'inizio i segnali che potevano essere chiari ad un altro. Tu hai voluto credere perché avevi bisogno di questo in quel momento. Adesso puoi solo andare avanti, avendo l'umiltà di comprendere che se e' facile giudicare dall'esterno, troppo facile. Alcuni tipi di intervento fanno bene solo a chi li fa e non a chi li riceve.



Ma scusami cos'ha detto Andy di cosi' poco umile?


Ciao blu


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2011)

Quello che mii colpisce in queste storie è come le persone cerchino conferme attraverso gli altri. Leggiti le parole con cui descrivi il tuo amante: "Strepitoso, uomo della mia vita, padre dei miei figli". Praticamente un secondo marito. Credo che invece dovresti descriverlo come "Colui mi ha fatto capire che ho fatto una cazzata". Pensaci, è da quando avevi 15 anni che hai uno accanto, e infatti appena sei stata sola in America è successo quello che è successo. Non sostituire tuo marito con un altro. Non lasciare tuo marito per un altro. Lascialo perchè l'altro ti ha fatto capire che non vuoi starci insieme. E stai da sola, almeno per un pò.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Si*



Saby ha detto:


> Alcuni tipi di intervento fanno bene solo a chi li fa e non a chi li riceve.


Come questo direi...


Blu


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Ullala'*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello che mii colpisce in queste storie è come le persone cerchino conferme attraverso gli altri. Leggiti le parole con cui descrivi il tuo amante: "Strepitoso, uomo della mia vita, padre dei miei figli". Praticamente un secondo marito. Credo che invece dovresti descriverlo come "Colui mi ha fatto capire che ho fatto una cazzata". Pensaci, è da quando avevi 15 anni che hai uno accanto, e infatti appena sei stata sola in America è successo quello che è successo. Non sostituire tuo marito con un altro. Non lasciare tuo marito per un altro. Lascialo perchè l'altro ti ha fatto capire che non vuoi starci insieme. E stai da sola, almeno per un pò.





ciao blu


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello che mii colpisce in queste storie è come le persone cerchino conferme attraverso gli altri. Leggiti le parole con cui descrivi il tuo amante: "Strepitoso, uomo della mia vita, padre dei miei figli". Praticamente un secondo marito. Credo che invece dovresti descriverlo come "Colui mi ha fatto capire che ho fatto una cazzata". Pensaci, è da quando avevi 15 anni che hai uno accanto, e infatti appena sei stata sola in America è successo quello che è successo. Non sostituire tuo marito con un altro. Non lasciare tuo marito per un altro. Lascialo perchè l'altro ti ha fatto capire che non vuoi starci insieme. E stai da sola, almeno per un pò.


Quoto!


----------



## Fabry (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...



Al di là del rapporto con tuo marito che sembra non bastarti più, credo che tu debba fare una riflessione più profonda sul tuo amante, è tutto troppo veloce, repentino, in così poco tempo di relazione ha  deciso che sei la donna della sua vita, la madre dei suoi figli, penso che siate accecati entrambi dalla passione quando in realtà non avete avuto ancora il tempo per conoscervi in profondità.


ciao


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Quanto squallore!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...


Scusa mai stai cercando di dare una giustificazione a quello che ti sta accadento accollandogli cose che hai creato tu .....
In una scelta c'e sempre qualcuno che soffre ma perche accontentarsi se le cose che vuoi ora sono diverse da quella che pensavi di volere capita....
Tutto quello che puo fare tuo marito in questo momento per te è pressocche inutile tanto la tua testa è altrove ....
Io nn penserei ad una separazione dopo tre mesi di trombate o scusa passione ,per stare con uno che nn conosci cosi bene vivi il momento con la consapevolezza che se questa storia viene fuori saranno cazzi.... Non frignare  dopo dando la colpa agli altri...
ciao....


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa mai stai cercando di dare una giustificazione a quello che ti sta accadento accollandogli cose che hai creato tu .....
> In una scelta c'e sempre qualcuno che soffre ma perche accontentarsi se le cose che vuoi ora sono diverse da quella che pensavi di volere capita....
> Tutto quello che puo fare tuo marito in questo momento per te è pressocche inutile tanto la tua testa è altrove ....
> Io nn penserei ad una separazione dopo tre mesi *di trombate *o scusa passione ,per stare con uno che nn conosci cosi bene vivi il momento con la consapevolezza che se questa storia viene fuori saranno cazzi.... Non frignare  dopo dando la colpa agli altri...
> ciao....


diamo il giusto nome alle cose


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Vuoi un aiuto? Spera di non avere figli come te, sei una disgrazia di femmina, una persona di merda, hai dato la colpa della tua freddezza a tuo marito che ti ha sempre lasciata liberra di fare quello che volevi ed oraq gli dai la colpa per un no? Dai, vuoi un aiuto? Tenta di dirgli la verità della tua freddezza e pigliati le tue responsabilità, di certo il tuo matrimonio crollerà e tuo marito avrà capito il perchè dei suoi dubbi, lui ti conosceva in fondo in fondo e sapeva che di una femmina come te non ci si deve fidare, per fortuna non ti hamessa incinta.
Auguri e buona estinzione.

Consiglio reale? Il nuovo tizio è stupendo perchè è "l'auto"nuova, impara a stare da sola ed imparare ad essere un poco donna senza dover farti dare su da un maiale per capire le cose e forse la vita diverrà più vera.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi un aiuto? Spera di non avere figli come te, sei una disgrazia di femmina, una persona di merda, hai dato la colpa della tua freddezza a tuo marito che ti ha sempre lasciata liberra di fare quello che volevi ed oraq gli dai la colpa per un no? Dai, vuoi un aiuto? Tenta di dirgli la verità della tua freddezza e pigliati le tue responsabilità, di certo il tuo matrimonio crollerà e tuo marito avrà capito il perchè dei suoi dubbi, lui ti conosceva in fondo in fondo e sapeva che di una femmina come te non ci si deve fidare, per fortuna non ti hamessa incinta.
> *Auguri e buona estinzione.*
> 
> Consiglio reale? Il nuovo tizio è stupendo perchè è "l'auto"nuova, impara a stare da sola ed imparare ad essere un poco donna senza dover farti dare su da un maiale per capire le cose e forse la vita diverrà più vera.



[video=youtube;Y7EW1DqK0xE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EW1DqK0xE&feature=related[/video]



:mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Marì, io sono per l'estinzione di queste pustole umane, lo sai!


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, io sono per l'estinzione di queste pustole umane, lo sai!



:loso:​


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Mi fanno incazzare poi quando danno la colpa all'altro e magari quello non scoprendolo mai crederà di essere il colpevole di tutta la crisi...interrogandosi sul perchè, mentre la soluzione è più banale, l'altro ci ha ingannati, in tutto.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi fanno incazzare poi *quando danno la colpa all'altro e magari quello non scoprendolo mai crederà di essere il colpevole di tutta la crisi*...interrogandosi sul perchè, mentre la soluzione è più banale, l'altro ci ha ingannati, in tutto.


Quello che non si fa, non si sa ... forse lo scoprira' in ritardo  ma lo verra' a sapere.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Peccato che perderà del tempo a stare dietro a lei e a cercare di rimediare una cosa che non ha da rimediare. Questo mondo mi fa alquanto schifo, ma come ho sempre detto, prima o poi tutto il male fatto torna indietro e tutto ritorna a chi è così stronzo da pensare fdi essere il centro di questo fottutissimo mondo.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che perderà del tempo a stare dietro a lei e a cercare di rimediare una cosa che non ha da rimediare. *Questo mondo mi fa alquanto schifo*, ma come ho sempre detto, prima o poi tutto il male fatto torna indietro e tutto ritorna a chi è così stronzo da pensare fdi essere il centro di questo fottutissimo mondo.



IDEM :up: ... purtroppo e' il solo che c'abbiamo e, dobbiamo crearci un piccolo spazio tutto nostro 





[video=youtube;Q21jdADhW30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q21jdADhW30&feature=related[/video]


----------



## confusione (2 Ottobre 2011)

Ho letto le vostre risposte, e vorrei precisare alcune cose. Innanzitutto ancora nn siamo entrati a casa nuova. Inoltre non è la prima volta che mi allontano da sola da casa, corsi e congressi sono sempre capitati, anche durante l'universita ma non è mai successo niente del genere. Non do la colpa solo ed esclusivamente a lui, nn ho mai pensato ciò, io ho sicuramente sbagliato, fosse solo x il fatto che invece di parlare con lui di come mi sentivo mi son tenuta tutto x me. 
Un figlio ora? Nn ci penso proprio, se nn sono sicura di me cm posso mettere al Mondo un'altra vita? 
Non intendo neanche gettarmi a capofitto nell'altra storia,xchè sicuramente dovremmo conoscerci meglio.
Si è vero, probabilmente sono immatura, e me ne sono resa conto grazie a tutta questa storia, e la mia richiesta d'aiuto sta proprio nel fatto che vorrei sapere come si fa a capire ciò che il cuore ci dice, perché quello che ho provato per questi 12 anni credevo che fosse l'Amore, è x questo che mi sono sposata!!! Come posso capire se è ancora così nonostante quello che è successo? 
Per rispondere sulla mia "estinzione": sicuramente prima di qst storia avevo un'opinione ben diversa di me, ma nn credo che al mondo tutti si possano considerare dei virtuosi!!!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2011)

Ti dirò cosa succederà se non (ri)prendi la tua vita in mano adesso. Succederà che vivrai un illusione. Farai un figlio, forse due, ma sotto sotto sarai insoddisfatta. Ti ripeterai come un mantra quanta è bello il tuo matrimonio, la tua vita, la tua famiglia, ma avrai sempre una sensazione di incompletezza. Forse un giorno arriverai pure a dirti che le cose, anche se non sono quelle che in realtà volevi, non sono poi così male, e ti accontenterai. Fino al giorno che non (ri)succederà qualcosa: un collega che ci prova, oppure l'americano che ritorna dopo tanti anni, e tu risentirai le farfalle nello stomaco (fanculo le farfalle e tutto il farfallario, l'unica Farfalla buona la conosco io ), e ti ritroverai in qualche motel o sul sedile posteriore di una macchina e scambiare un orgasmo rubato per amore, anzi per aaaMMMore. Vuoi sapere che cos'è quello che hai con tuo marito ? Lo puoi scoprire solo guardandolo dall'esterno e non dall'interno. Per un attimo tu devi uscire dalla coppia e osservare, dove per uscire non intendo farlo per forza fisicamente, e sopratutto farlo andando a sbattere sulla pancia di un'altro uomo. 

My two cents.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Ho letto le vostre risposte, e vorrei precisare alcune cose. Innanzitutto ancora nn siamo entrati a casa nuova. Inoltre non è la prima volta che mi allontano da sola da casa, corsi e congressi sono sempre capitati, anche durante l'universita ma non è mai successo niente del genere. Non do la colpa solo ed esclusivamente a lui, nn ho mai pensato ciò,* io ho sicuramente sbagliato, fosse solo x il fatto che invece di parlare con lui di come mi sentivo mi son tenuta tutto x me. *
> Un figlio ora? Nn ci penso proprio, se nn sono sicura di me cm posso mettere al Mondo un'altra vita?
> Non intendo neanche gettarmi a capofitto nell'altra storia,xchè sicuramente dovremmo conoscerci meglio.
> Si è vero, probabilmente sono immatura, e me ne sono resa conto grazie a tutta questa storia, e la mia richiesta d'aiuto sta proprio nel fatto che vorrei sapere come si fa a capire ciò che il cuore ci dice, perché quello che ho provato per questi 12 anni credevo che fosse l'Amore, è x questo che mi sono sposata!!! Come posso capire se è ancora così nonostante quello che è successo?
> Per rispondere sulla mia "estinzione": sicuramente prima di qst storia avevo un'opinione ben diversa di me, ma nn credo che al mondo tutti si possano considerare dei virtuosi!!!



Un po troppo tardi questa riflessione non credi?

Cosa hai deciso di fare con tuo marito, gliene parlerai?

Pensi/credi che sia giusto che lui (tuo marito) sappia?!


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti dirò cosa succederà se non (ri)prendi la tua vita in mano adesso. Succederà che vivrai un illusione. Farai un figlio, forse due, ma sotto sotto sarai insoddisfatta. Ti ripeterai come un mantra quanta è bello il tuo matrimonio, la tua vita, la tua famiglia, ma avrai sempre una sensazione di incompletezza. Forse un giorno arriverai pure a dirti che le cose, anche se non sono quelle che in realtà volevi, non sono poi così male, e ti accontenterai. Fino al giorno che non (ri)succederà qualcosa: un collega che ci prova, oppure l'americano che ritorna dopo tanti anni, e tu risentirai le farfalle nello stomaco (fanculo le farfalle e tutto il farfallario, l'unica Farfalla buona la conosco io ), e ti ritroverai in qualche motel o sul sedile posteriore di una macchina e scambiare un orgasmo rubato per amore, anzi per aaaMMMore. Vuoi sapere che cos'è quello che hai con tuo marito ? Lo puoi scoprire solo guardandolo dall'esterno e non dall'interno. Per un attimo tu devi uscire dalla coppia e osservare, dove per uscire non intendo farlo per forza fisicamente, e sopratutto farlo andando a sbattere sulla pancia di un'altro uomo.
> 
> My two cents.


Bravo bravo bravo....non posso darti reputazione..... ma quoto e approvo!


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti dirò cosa succederà se non (ri)prendi la tua vita in mano adesso. Succederà che vivrai un illusione. Farai un figlio, forse due, ma sotto sotto sarai insoddisfatta. Ti ripeterai come un mantra quanta è bello il tuo matrimonio, la tua vita, la tua famiglia, ma avrai sempre una sensazione di incompletezza. Forse un giorno arriverai pure a dirti che le cose, anche se non sono quelle che in realtà volevi, non sono poi così male, e ti accontenterai. Fino al giorno che non (ri)succederà qualcosa: un collega che ci prova, *oppure l'americano che ritorna dopo tanti anni*, e tu risentirai le farfalle nello stomaco (fanculo le farfalle e tutto il farfallario, l'unica Farfalla buona la conosco io ), e ti ritroverai in qualche motel o sul sedile posteriore di una macchina e scambiare un orgasmo rubato per amore, anzi per aaaMMMore. Vuoi sapere che cos'è quello che hai con tuo marito ? Lo puoi scoprire solo guardandolo dall'esterno e non dall'interno. Per un attimo tu devi uscire dalla coppia e osservare, dove per uscire non intendo farlo per forza fisicamente, e sopratutto farlo andando a sbattere sulla pancia di un'altro uomo.
> 
> My two cents.


Ma e' americano il tizio? ... non mi pare :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti dirò cosa succederà se non (ri)prendi la tua vita in mano adesso. Succederà che vivrai un illusione. Farai un figlio, forse due, ma sotto sotto sarai insoddisfatta. Ti ripeterai come un mantra quanta è bello il tuo matrimonio, la tua vita, la tua famiglia, ma avrai sempre una sensazione di incompletezza. Forse un giorno arriverai pure a dirti che le cose, anche se non sono quelle che in realtà volevi, non sono poi così male, e ti accontenterai. Fino al giorno che non (ri)succederà qualcosa: un collega che ci prova, oppure l'americano che ritorna dopo tanti anni, e tu risentirai le farfalle nello stomaco (fanculo le farfalle e tutto il farfallario, l'unica Farfalla buona la conosco io ), e ti ritroverai in qualche motel o sul sedile posteriore di una macchina e scambiare un orgasmo rubato per amore, anzi per aaaMMMore. Vuoi sapere che cos'è quello che hai con tuo marito ? Lo puoi scoprire solo guardandolo dall'esterno e non dall'interno. Per un attimo tu devi uscire dalla coppia e osservare, dove per uscire non intendo farlo per forza fisicamente, e sopratutto farlo andando a sbattere sulla pancia di un'altro uomo.
> 
> My two cents.


La farfalla (quella buona) per l'ennesima volta si alza in piedi (in volo forse è meglio) a un tuo intervento
Ottimo consiglio, e lo dice una che ha qualcosa (molto) in comunque con questa ragazza.
Ovviamente non posso approvarti.....Anzi devo chiedere ad admin se mi fa approvare ogni tuo post in automatico.....


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Carissima, tu devi dire:
1) Che vuoi la separazion e.
2) che gli concedi l'addebito
3) Che tutte le spese in questione le pagherai tu
4) Il perchè di questa manna dal cielo, e cioè che il vostro matrimonio è venuto a meno da parte tua di quello che avevi giurato

Hai le palle di fare tutto questo? Allora fallo ed esci da questa vita, poi per rispetto a tuo marito cancelli il numero di telefono del tizio e via.
Tra parentesi, ci sono fiior fiore di persone più virtuose di te in italia, onestamente penso che siano quasi tutte più virtuose di te, quindi non dire che in fin dei conti non sei così tanto male, sei semplicemente una donna da evitare ed ora lo sai.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti dirò cosa succederà se non (ri)prendi la tua vita in mano adesso. Succederà che vivrai un illusione. Farai un figlio, forse due, ma sotto sotto sarai insoddisfatta. Ti ripeterai come un mantra quanta è bello il tuo matrimonio, la tua vita, la tua famiglia, ma avrai sempre una sensazione di incompletezza. Forse un giorno arriverai pure a dirti che le cose, anche se non sono quelle che in realtà volevi, non sono poi così male, e ti accontenterai. Fino al giorno che non (ri)succederà qualcosa: un collega che ci prova, oppure l'americano che ritorna dopo tanti anni, e tu risentirai le farfalle nello stomaco (fanculo le farfalle e tutto il farfallario, l'unica Farfalla buona la conosco io ), e ti ritroverai in qualche motel o sul sedile posteriore di una macchina e scambiare un orgasmo rubato per amore, anzi per aaaMMMore. Vuoi sapere che cos'è quello che hai con tuo marito ? Lo puoi scoprire solo guardandolo dall'esterno e non dall'interno. Per un attimo tu devi uscire dalla coppia e osservare, dove per uscire non intendo farlo per forza fisicamente, e sopratutto farlo andando a sbattere sulla pancia di un'altro uomo.
> 
> My two cents.


in linea di massima potrei essere d'accordo con te..però...c'è un però..
Molto spesso si consiglia di guardare il rapporto col marito..o di valutare bene..o di stare attenti..per carità, tutti bei consigli. Però questa giovanissima quasi ex moglie ha conosciuto per 12 anni una sola persona. Io dico che ha bisogno di un bel po' di farfalle nello stomaco e magari di prendere anche qualche botta in testa. 
Non vorrei essere assolutamente nei panni del marito, però per diventare Donna con la D maiuscola bisogna fare un po' di esperienza. altrimenti ogni emozione le sembrerà sempre nuova e bella e diventerà assai difficile capire quello che vuole. E' molto giovane..Forse ha sbagliato..O forse no..Però è molto giovane e sia lei che suo marito hanno tutto il tempo per ricostruirsi una vita serena.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann, le donne che devono fare il rodaggio a cazzi mi spiace non sono donne con la D maiuscola, sono solo donnette. Credo che questo sia una delle leggende metropolitane del cavolo. Conosco persone che hanno avuto bisogno di scoparsi tutta una intera città per definirsi di esperienza, alcune che si sono sposate a 22 anni dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento e che ancora adesso sono felici di quello che vivono, senza dover per forza valutare una donna per quanti km di diverse salsicce ha preso tra le cosce.
Questi sono solo luoghi comuni che servono per rendere meno colpevole chi agisce nel male, vero è che cazzi o non cazzi chi tradisce è una merda a prescindere.


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> in linea di massima potrei essere d'accordo con te..però...c'è un però..
> Molto spesso si consiglia di guardare il rapporto col marito..o di valutare bene..o di stare attenti..per carità, tutti bei consigli. Però questa giovanissima quasi ex moglie ha conosciuto per 12 anni una sola persona. Io dico che ha bisogno di un bel po' di farfalle nello stomaco e magari di prendere anche qualche botta in testa.
> Non vorrei essere assolutamente nei panni del marito, però per diventare Donna con la D maiuscola bisogna fare un po' di esperienza. altrimenti ogni emozione le sembrerà sempre nuova e bella e diventerà assai difficile capire quello che vuole. E' molto giovane..Forse ha sbagliato..O forse no..Però è molto giovane e sia lei che suo marito hanno tutto il tempo per ricostruirsi una vita serena.
> 
> Buscopann


a me pare che stiate dicendo la stessa cosa......


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Sai Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> a me pare che stiate dicendo la stessa cosa......


Anche secondo me...





ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*No*



Daniele ha detto:


> Buscopann, le donne che devono fare il rodaggio a cazzi mi spiace non sono donne con la D maiuscola, sono solo donnette. Credo che questo sia una delle leggende metropolitane del cavolo. Conosco persone che hanno avuto bisogno di scoparsi tutta una intera città per definirsi di esperienza, alcune che si sono sposate a 22 anni dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento e che ancora adesso sono felici di quello che vivono, senza dover per forza valutare una donna per quanti km di diverse salsicce ha preso tra le cosce.
> Questi sono solo luoghi comuni che servono per rendere meno colpevole chi agisce nel male, vero è che cazzi o non cazzi chi tradisce è una merda a prescindere.




Ma sicuramente non stanno dicendo questo.

ciao blu


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> in linea di massima potrei essere d'accordo con te..però...c'è un però..
> Molto spesso si consiglia di guardare il rapporto col marito..o di valutare bene..o di stare attenti..per carità, tutti bei consigli. Però questa giovanissima quasi ex moglie ha conosciuto per 12 anni una sola persona. Io dico che ha bisogno di un bel po' di farfalle nello stomaco e magari di prendere anche qualche botta in testa.
> Non vorrei essere assolutamente nei panni del marito, però per diventare Donna con la D maiuscola bisogna fare un po' di esperienza. altrimenti ogni emozione le sembrerà sempre nuova e bella e diventerà assai difficile capire quello che vuole. E' molto giovane..Forse ha sbagliato..O forse no..Però è molto giovane e sia lei che suo marito hanno tutto il tempo per ricostruirsi una vita serena.
> 
> Buscopann


Sul fatto delle esperienze con me non sfondi una porta aperta, ne sfondi una apertissima. Pensa che io, nella mia personalissima concezione delle cose, aborro (alla Mughini) molto di più i matrimoni a pene di segugio anzichè i derivanti adulteri. Però in questo caso il danno ormai è fatto, come dici tu il gattino è uscito di casa e ha perso l'orientamento, come farglielo tornare ? Secondo la mia ricetta solo stando da soli; anche perchè, se non si hanno, e ritorno al tuo discorso di nuovo, gli strumenti per distinguere degli orgasmi intensi dall'ammmmmmore si rischia veramente di perdersi per strada......perchè c'è anche questo pericolo....del buon sesso molte volte viene scambiato per tutto meno che per quello che in realta è......buon sesso.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Al di fuori di qquesta mera traditrice, il tradito ha tutto il tempo per ricostruirsi una nuova vita, fermo restando che lei deve sfancularsi senza troppe pretese e facendo in maniera e modo che i conti economici siano alla pari. Lei deve a lui un bel paio di corna nuove, che valgono lo sfancularsi via senza pretendere diritti i qualsivoglia benefit, ha sbagliato, si si sbaglia tutti, ma si paga anche per gli errori commessi ed è giusto che lei lo faccia, come tutti.
Si sbaglia e si paga, questo deve essere chiaro ad ogni tradito ed ogni traditore, ad ogni persona, non si sbaglia tutti e quindi l'errore deve essere perdonato, non deve essere perdonato nulla, si può perdonare, ma non c'è obbligo morale nel farlo, e per fortuna.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul fatto delle esperienze con me non sfondi una porta aperta, ne sfondi una apertissima. Pensa che io, nella mia personalissima concezione delle cose, aborro (alla Mughini) molto di più i matrimoni a pene di segugio anzichè i derivanti adulteri. Però in questo caso il danno ormai è fatto, come dici tu il gattino è uscito di casa e ha perso l'orientamento, come farglielo tornare ? Secondo la mia ricetta solo stando da soli; anche perchè, se non si hanno, e ritorno al tuo discorso di nuovo, gli strumenti per distinguere degli orgasmi intensi dall'ammmmmmore si rischia veramente di perdersi per strada......perchè c'è anche questo pericolo....del buon sesso molte volte viene scambiato per tutto meno che per quello che in realta è......buon sesso.


Lei in questo momento scambierebbe per amore qualsiasi cosa di diverso e di più intenso da ciò che le ha dato suo marito. Standosene da sola non si risolverebbe questo problema di fondo, perché è questo il nocciolo della questione. Non la sto incoraggiando a passare da un letto all'altro, ma per lei è il momento di assecondare le emozioni. Solo assaporandole potrà dire un giorno se preferisce la vaniglia o il cioccolato. Fino ad oggi ha provato solo un gusto. Stando a dieta il problema le si riproporrà anche in futuro.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann, non credo che sia così, se non per una scimmia. Questa ragazza ha forse un cervello che dovrebbe farle pensare che è evidente che salsiccia nuova è emozionante più di salsiccia vecchia, che le emozioni vissute nel passato erano forti allo stesso modo, ma relegate ad altre condizioni ed ad altre età. Mai dirò che la mia ultima ragazza sia la migliore che mi sia capitata, ogni mio rapporto avrebbe potuto essere splendido e stupendo nei miei ricordi e come il sesso con tutte quelle (tranne una), ma ovvio che adesso mi godo l'attuale.

Io vorrei provare tante cose, anche sbagliate per sapere se fanno per me o no, la mia testa può anticipare le cose e dirmi tutto, perchè troppo spesso, provare non serve a nulla, basta solo essere un minimo intelligenti.
Vedo troppe vite passate con il solo scopo di provare di procreare (in poche parole accoppiarsi come ricci), non è una vita da essere umano, è da troglodita.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei in questo momento scambierebbe per amore qualsiasi cosa di diverso e di più intenso da ciò che le ha dato suo marito. Standosene da sola non si risolverebbe questo problema di fondo, perché è questo il nocciolo della questione. Non la sto incoraggiando a passare da un letto all'altro, ma per lei è il momento di assecondare le emozioni. Solo assaporandole potrà dire un giorno se preferisce la vaniglia o il cioccolato. Fino ad oggi ha provato solo un gusto. Stando a dieta il problema le si riproporrà anche in futuro.
> 
> Buscopann


Di fondo sono d'accordo con te, però poi esce fuori il mio lato Danielico.Dall'altre parte c'è un marito cazzo, non una cuccia. Fosse solo una cuccia e tu devi stabilire se ti piace più la cuccia o dormire sull'erba del prato che hai appena scoperto, pure pure, ma dall'altra parte c'è una persona che sicuramente ha investito in questa storia. E una forma di onestà è dovuta. Posso anche annoverare fra le possibili forme di onestà quella di "esplorare tutte le forme di aaaMMMMore col nuovo arrivato" per poi scoprire che è suo marito quello che vuole, pensa.......ma NON ROMPESSE IL CAZZO AL MONDO NEL CASO IN CUI POI VENGA SCOPERTA. Mi sono rotto ampiamente i coglioni di queste persone che per conoscere se stesse rompono i marroni al prossimo. (prossimo = marito).


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente non stanno dicendo questo.
> 
> ciao blu


senza dubbio


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Di fondo sono d'accordo con te, però poi esce fuori il mio lato Danielico.Dall'altre parte c'è un marito cazzo, non una cuccia. Fosse solo una cuccia e tu devi stabilire se ti piace più la cuccia o dormire sull'erba del prato che hai appena scoperto, pure pure, ma dall'altra parte c'è una persona che sicuramente ha investito in questa storia.* E una forma di onestà è dovuta. Posso anche annoverare fra le possibili forme di onestà quella di "esplorare tutte le forme di aaaMMMMore col nuovo arrivato" per poi scoprire che è suo marito quello che vuole, pensa.......ma NON ROMPESSE IL CAZZO AL MONDO NEL CASO IN CUI POI VENGA SCOPERTA. Mi sono rotto ampiamente i coglioni di queste persone che non per conoscere se stesse rompono i marroni al prossimo*. (prossimo = marito).


In questo caso non posso che essere d'accordo con te e quotarti. Io parto dal presupposto che lei si faccia i cavoli suoi lasciando libero il marito, perché io avevo capito che questa era la situazione. Nel caso in cui lei ha intenzione di farseli tenendo il piede in due scarpe allora ritiro tutto quello che ho detto e mi aggiungo al coro dei fischi!

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Simy e Blu*



Buscopann ha detto:


> In questo caso non posso che essere d'accordo con te e quotarti. Io parto dal presupposto che lei si faccia i cavoli suoi lasciando libero il marito, perché io avevo capito che questa era la situazione. Nel caso in cui lei ha intenzione di farseli tenendo il piede in due scarpe allora ritiro tutto quello che ho detto e mi aggiungo al coro dei fischi!
> 
> Buscopann



Allora avevano compreso bene ;-) si diceva la stessa cosa...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2011)

*Speriamo*



Daniele ha detto:


> Al di fuori di qquesta mera traditrice, il tradito ha tutto il tempo per ricostruirsi una nuova vita, fermo restando che lei deve sfancularsi senza troppe pretese e facendo in maniera e modo che i conti economici siano alla pari. Lei deve a lui un bel paio di corna nuove, che valgono lo sfancularsi via senza pretendere diritti i qualsivoglia benefit.


E' il minimo,almeno questo!




ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;7w1Tqb_9cn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w1Tqb_9cn8[/video]​


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...


Posso dirti solo una cosa io.
Ti capisco.
Fossi in te.
Caro, break devo schiarirmi le idee su tante cose.
Finchè non è finita la casa io vado a vivere un periodo per conto mio, devo capire me stessa.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

QUindi il risultato di tutto è che si sfanculi di casa e che non rompa le palle al marito e che paghi tutto quello che deve pagare lei e suo marito per questa schifosa separazione. E che chiedesse anche scusa al marito, perchè decisamente il marito merita delle scuse serie.
Poi carissima, potrai farti tutto il treno di omaccioni pelosi che più ti aggradano, anche cavalli e cani, non ci importa, ma ricorda hai un debito con tuo marito, un debito che neppure tu hai idea.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi il risultato di tutto è che si sfanculi di casa e che non rompa le palle al marito e che paghi tutto quello che deve pagare lei e suo marito per questa schifosa separazione. E che chiedesse anche scusa al marito, perchè decisamente il marito merita delle scuse serie.
> Poi carissima, *potrai farti tutto il treno di omaccioni pelosi che più ti aggradano, anche cavalli e cani*, non ci importa, ma ricorda hai un debito con tuo marito, un debito che neppure tu hai idea.


Esagerato! azzo:


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Marì, che ce ne frega se lei probabilmente ha gusti osceni?


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, che ce ne frega se lei probabilmente ha gusti osceni?


Calmo Danie', stai bono


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUindi il risultato di tutto è che si sfanculi di casa e che non rompa le palle al marito e che paghi tutto quello che deve pagare lei e suo marito per questa schifosa separazione. E che chiedesse anche scusa al marito, perchè decisamente il marito merita delle scuse serie.
> Poi carissima, potrai farti tutto il treno di omaccioni pelosi che più ti aggradano, anche cavalli e cani, non ci importa, ma ricorda hai un debito con tuo marito, un debito che neppure tu hai idea.


non puoi permetterti di usare questo tipo di termini e modi.anch'io poosso non approvare questa giovane donna ma tu esageri decisamente


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Ma ora io nn credo di voler stare cn lui,vorrei stare cn l'altro.i sensi di colpa ci sono ora,che guardo tutti i suoi sforzi e sento che nn servono a un gran che,xchè penso a quello che potrei creare con l'altro. La scelta nn è facile xò,xchè *da un eventuale separazione molti soffrirebbero*,allora mi chiedo se nn debba accontentarmi,nn debba lasciare tt così, poi mi dico che la vita è una e si deve vivere al meglio che si può,ma qual è il mio meglio? E poi sono davvero innamorata di quest'uomo che conosco da poco più di tre mesi, o è solo passione e il mio vero amore è mio marito come lo era un tempo? Come faccio a trovare risposta a queste domande?


Non sono convinta di ciò che dici nel grassetto. Se aveste figli sarebbe dura per loro, ma nella vostra situazione l'unico che soffrirebbe davvero sarebbe tuo marito. Gli altri, genitori e suoceri, al massimo potrebbero disapprovarti e dispiacersi. Quindi, nella tua scelta, ti consiglio di non caricare i piatti della bilancia con pesi inutili.

Detto questo, direi che l'idillio con tuo marito è finito. Indipendentemente dal fatto che la storia con l'altro possa funzionare o meno, in questo momento sei confusa e l'unico modo per fare chiarezza sarebbe condividere i tuoi dubbi con tuo marito e parlargliene con sincerità, senza accusarlo di essere la causa della tua crisi, ma tentando di sbrogliare insieme a lui i nodi problematici della vostra relazione.

Infine, non puoi usare la tua storia con l'amante come un materasso: se sei arrivata a questi punti con l'altro, che sia amore o sesso o euforia adolescenziale, è chiaro che con tuo marito le cose devono cambiare.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi permetterti di usare questo tipo di termini e modi.anch'io poosso non approvare questa giovane donna ma tu esageri decisamente


Giovane donna? Se si prenderà le sue responsabilità sarà così, una giovane donna che ha sbagliato, per ora sembra proprio una suina che cerca la scappatoia.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giovane donna? Se si prenderà le sue responsabilità sarà così, una giovane donna che ha sbagliato, per ora sembra proprio una suina che cerca la scappatoia.


Daniele calmati...
Hai dato prova che sai moderarti no?
Il meccanismo è complesso...
SO che tu vedi solo il punto di vista del povero marito tradito...ma qua è necessario vederla dal punto di vista di questa utente...in bilico tra una vita vissuta...e una vita che potrebbe vivere: non sono cose semplici.

Ancora una volta certe cose capitano perchè oggidì le possibilità di incontrare persone sono immense.
Visto come va?
Ci sentiamo sicuri inattaccabili ecc...ecc..ecc...poi si incrocia chi fa ballare il cuoricino.

Però c'è da dire, che se si è non solo marito e moglie, ma davvero compagni complici, ed è questo che io sogno tra me e la mia compagna è potermi sentir dire: ehi Pincy, ho sto qua che mi fa la corte, sto cedendo cosa facciamo?

Allora potrei scegliere no? Tra il dirle, ok, cazzo morde da morire, ma inoltrati su sto percorso, da un lato rischio di perdere te, ma dall'altro posso anche uscirne io vincitore no?

Daniele non capisci...che una donna si trova a mettere in discussione il suo vissuto?
Si chiede...ma cazzo il mio matrimonio è un paradiso o un limbo?

Ecco qui spiegato perchè o l'essere sposati ad una persona si basa anche su cose molto più pratiche, materiali, terre terra, impegni ecc..ecc..ecc...altrimenti se basato solo sui sentimenti...cazzo è troppo fragile, troppo pericoloso.

Non a caso osserva il nick..
Confusione....

Io non voglio tra i piedi una donna che sta con me...solo perchè è sposata a me...
CHE ME NE FREGA?
Non mi serve ad un cazzo di niente...

Ma cazzo avete idea di che apertura di cuore, di mente, di fiducia che ci vuole per dire...ehi caro...guarda che mi sono preso una scuffia per un altro...aiutami...

No eh?

Ma io l'ho fatto ecchecazzo...io l'ho fatto...


----------



## Niko74 (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> ...*Con mio marito le cose non vanno bene,io comincio ad essere fredda,ma xchè nn ho più lo slancio di prima,alla fine dopo mesi di silenzio discutiamo e io gli dico che sono così xchè lui aveva dubbi infondati sulla costituzione di una famiglia nostra,xchè se nn chiamo io,lui il tel nn lo alza,posso anche morire se ne accorgerebbe chissà quando!!!
> Così lui riflette e ora sta cercando di rimediare:telefonate,messaggini,regali,e nsturalmente ora sono spariti tutti i suoi dubbi,sono la donna della sua vita,nn sa xchè avesse quei dubbi. Ma ora io nn credo di voler stare cn lui,vorrei stare cn l'altro.i sensi di colpa ci sono ora,che guardo tutti i suoi sforzi e sento che nn servono a un gran che,xchè penso a quello che potrei creare con l'altro*. La scelta nn è facile xò,xchè da un eventuale separazione molti soffrirebbero,allora mi chiedo se nn debba accontentarmi,nn debba lasciare tt così, poi mi dico che la vita è una e si deve vivere al meglio che si può,ma qual è il mio meglio? E poi sono davvero innamorata di quest'uomo che conosco da poco più di tre mesi, o è solo passione e il mio vero amore è mio marito come lo era un tempo? Come faccio a trovare risposta a queste domande?


E' incredibile come tutte il 90% delle storie che leggo qui siano uguali tra di loro (la mia compresa)....
Ovvio che la colpa è di tuo marito se tu sei andata a letto con l'altro....ed è lodevole il tuo sacrificio nel rimanere assieme a lui nonostante hai in testa l'altro che è 100000 volte meglio sotto tutti gli aspetti 

Peccato che non hai il coraggio di dire a tuo marito la verità ma solo di rinfacciargli delle cose per farti sentire meno in colpa. Perché non mollarlo se stare con lui è una tale sofferenza? Poi leggendo che lui aveva dubbi a sposrsi e a formare una famiglia con te....non è che avesse tutti i torti alla fine secondo me....

Se ti può essere utile mia moglie nei primi 3-4 mesi la pensava come te....mi ha detto cose del tipo "ma perché non sei come lui?" "Lui qua....lui là...ecc..." ora invece che le sta passando l'infatuazione io sono secondo lei "diverso da prima" (io mi ritengo uguale invece). 
C'è da dire però che io mia moglie l'ho scoperta e ciò probabilmente ha accelerato i tempi.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Conte, questa qui vuole come tante l'assoluzione per quello che ha fatto. Con il cavolo ha avuto il coraggio di dire al marito di aver preso una scuffia per un impotente del cavolo, ha preferito dare delle colpe a lui per farlo muovere di più, per avere il cagnolino che scodinzola. Lo sai che la mia attuale ragazza si lamenta che non le telefono abbastanza? E la mia ex? che le telefonavo troppo...ed io seguo la stessa linea di pensiero di allora, renditi conto. Prima regola di una persona, se unaq persona di lamenta di come sei, dille chiaramente che tu sei così e se andava bene prima deve andar bene adesso ed andrà bene in futuro, perchè queste lamantele sono di solito frutto di qualcosa di losco, qualcosa di sbagliato.
Io spero che questa signorina si renda conto di cosa ha fatto al marito e che la sua confusione per coglione (marito) o impotente (amante) non è un  problema, ma deve chiedersi come ne uscirà facendo il male minore al coglione e pagando un prezzo che non sia eccezionalmente grande, l'impotente è un problema del dopo che in queste cose è in ottica di mesi e mesi futuri.
Anche perchè diciamocelo seriamente, anche se lei non dicesse nulla e volesse la separazione, poi inziasse la sua storiella con il trombeur de femme la cosa puzzerebbe come un merluzzo morto da troppo tempo all'aperto, no?
Cavoli, pensare ai veri problemi e non alle cazzate? Sai perchè si fa? Perchè ancor egocentrati, ancora pieni di "IO IO IO ed ancora IO".
Che si dia una svegliata questa signorina, che forse potrebbe imparare che la vita può essere anche una decisione tra il prenderlo in culo senza vaselina o con vaselina.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Ah Nikol, tua moglie se la racontava e se la racconta anche adesso! Riditela suvvia!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E' incredibile come tutte il 90% delle storie che leggo qui siano uguali tra di loro (la mia compresa)....
> Ovvio che la colpa è di tuo marito se tu sei andata a letto con l'altro....ed è lodevole il tuo sacrificio nel rimanere assieme a lui nonostante hai in testa l'altro che è 100000 volte meglio sotto tutti gli aspetti
> 
> Peccato che non hai il coraggio di dire a tuo marito la verità ma solo di rinfacciargli delle cose per farti sentire meno in colpa. Perché non mollarlo se stare con lui è una tale sofferenza?
> ...


Ma Cristo Santo...
Certo che tutte le storie si assomigliano eh?
Ora non vorrei generalizzare...ma IO non ho mai conosciuto nessuno come le donne...abilissime nell'arte di giustificarsi...ma sai tu quante volte sono lì che l'ascolto e mi dico...tranquillo Conte, non ti incazzare, sta attento come sarà brava a saltare i fossi, a farti credere che è colpa tua...basta non badarci no?

A te è andata bene.
Ricordati che se una moglie arriva a decidere di lasciare suo marito, non torna indietro manco morta.

Poi Niko...comodo dire ti lascio dopo che l'hai beccata...
Fidati è una magrissima consolazione, e anzi, facciamo così il gioco del traditore.

Mia moglie quella volta, rimase immobile e non fece niente...
Fece solo un sorrisino quella volta che fanculizzai l'amante...davanti a lei...
Mi disse, volevo solo vedere fino a che punto arrivavi...

Quindi in parte ritieniti un uomo fortunato...
Se ha scelto te, non è certo perchè ti sei imposto, o perchè hai battuto i piedi...
Ha solo scelto quello che ha ritenuto meglio per lei.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Cristo Santo...
> Certo che tutte le storie si assomigliano eh?
> Ora non vorrei generalizzare...ma IO non ho mai conosciuto nessuno come le donne...abilissime nell'arte di giustificarsi...ma sai tu quante volte sono lì che l'ascolto e mi dico...tranquillo Conte, non ti incazzare, sta attento come sarà brava a saltare i fossi, a farti credere che è colpa tua...basta non badarci no?
> 
> ...


Non sono ancora convinto che ha scelto quello che voleva veramente....io comunque non mi sono imposto ne ho battuto i piedi, le ho solo detto come la pensavo...lei era ed è libera di prendere le sue decisioni.

Ah...poi nemmeno io tornerei mai indietro se decisdessi di lasciare mia moglie...ci metto tanto a decidere ma quando decido non torno indietro.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Però, che brutta cosa pensare di essere stati scelti senza chiederci dopo una cosa del genere se noi tornando indietro ci torneremmo insieme a quelle persone. Io penso che pochi traditi tornerebbero indietro per voler stare con quella persona che li ha traditi, pochissimi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora convinto che ha scelto quello che voleva veramente....io comunque non mi sono imposto ne ho battuto i piedi, le ho solo detto come la pensavo...lei era ed è libera di prendere le sue decisioni.
> 
> Ah...poi nemmeno io tornerei mai indietro se decisdessi di lasciare mia moglie...ci metto tanto a decidere ma quando decido non torno indietro.


Ma credimi Niko...
Se io fossi lei, e tu mi dici...sei libera, ma occhio che ti controllo il cellulare...
Scusami, per come sono fatto io, non mi siederei mai più a tavola con te.
Scusami, ma è di uno squallido incredibile...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però, che brutta cosa pensare di essere stati scelti senza chiederci dopo una cosa del genere se noi tornando indietro ci torneremmo insieme a quelle persone. Io penso che pochi traditi tornerebbero indietro per voler stare con quella persona che li ha traditi, pochissimi.


Sai dipende che cosa rappresenta una persona dentro di te...


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2011)

Una persona che mi ha tradito? Rappresenta la menzogna, i figli che avrei con tale persone rappresenterebbero i figli della monezogna e così via, ecco perchè ho sempre detto che se mi trovassi ancora cornuto me ne andrei via, senza saluti e senza nulla, devo salvarmi, qualsiasi cosa succeda e qualunque cosa dica la legge, io vengo prima, adesso.


----------



## kay76 (2 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...


Ciao,

Le risposte alle tue domande, le puoi trovare solo dentro te stessa, anche se mi sembra che una importante te la sia già data da sola quando dici che pensi di non voler più stare con tuo marito, quando dici che non ti separi per non far soffrire i molti che ti circondano, quando dici che restare con tuo marito significherebbe accontentarsi.

Tutto questo significa secondo me, che aldilà dell'altro uomo, sia amore o fuoco di paglia, nel rapporto con tuo marito qualcosa o molto, non và. O forse sono solo i tuoi sentimenti nei sui confronti ad essere cambiati.

Forse dovresti parlare a tuo marito con più sincerità .Sei sicura che sei fredda con lui a causa di suoi errori e omissioni?

Mi sembri confusa più che altro perchè è sempre difficile lasciare il certo per l'incerto che sui tuoi reali sentimenti. E questo non è giudizio, non penso sia cosa facile, posso immaginare la tua confusione e le mille domande che ti girano per la testa.





Questo non significa che la risposta alla tua richiesta di aiuto sia: separati domani.


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

Perchè le persone non si parlano ?
Cioè se lei era scontenta di qualcosa perchè non ne ha parlato prima ?
Io non capisco questo.

Se provassi attrazione per qualcuno ne parlerei con mio marito e sinceramente
nel passato mi è capitato, un matrimonio è pieno di alti e bassi.
Abbiamo risolto con più attenzioni da parte sua e più collaborazione nella
gestione del figlio di cui mi occupavo solo io, non sono mai stata
wonderwoman.

Ah, già .... cogliere l'attimo, il carpe diem .... massì, ci penserò domani, 
poi dopodomani, poi la frittata è fatta e nasce la confusione.

Mah, forse sono sbagliata io che da decenni uso prodotti omeopatici
per prevenire un'influenza e integratori per prevenire il 
cancro che ha decimato la famiglia di origine.

A prevenire le corna che ho portato in testa per svariati mesi non ci
son riuscita, io però ho dato al marito la possibilità di prevenire le sue
e non mi pento affato. 

Concludo dicendo che il mondo è bello perchè è vario 

Poi sto guardando su rai movie un grande film : Scent of a woman
(Profumo di donna) uno di quei film che ti danno sempre qualcosa
ogni volta che li ri-vedi


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Perchè le persone non si parlano ?
> Cioè se lei era scontenta di qualcosa perchè non ne ha parlato prima ?
> Io non capisco questo.
> 
> ...


Ah grandio...sono pazzo per quel film...pazzooooooooooooooooooooooo....pazzooooooooooo...AHAHAHAHAAH...
Le persone non si parlano!
Vero!

Sei fortissima Stellanuova...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Le risposte alle tue domande, le puoi trovare solo dentro te stessa, anche se mi sembra che una importante te la sia già data da sola quando dici che pensi di non voler più stare con tuo marito, quando dici che non ti separi per non far soffrire i molti che ti circondano, quando dici che restare con tuo marito significherebbe accontentarsi.
> 
> ...


Insomma vediamo...
Un conto è boh...finire in leto con una o uno...senza capire bene come e dirsi...ok fatta la cazzata...amen...
Un conto è farsi degli amichetti...

Ragazzi un conto è...quando incontrare o frequentare un'altre persona che ci fa capire quanto eravamo infelici nel nostro matrimonio.

Lì so cazzi! Eh?

Forse sta ragazza è confusa perchè si dice...
Ma se stavo vivendo un matrimonio felice...come sono finita così? In questo guaio?

Cioè cazzo, proprio il tradimento sarà la spia che c'era qualcosa che non andava prima eh?
Ma ne siamo sempre consapevoli?

O per tanti è respirare aria inquinata, grigia, e triste per decenni...per poi d'un tratto trovare l'aria fresca? Eh?


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sei fortissima Stellanuova... 

Io devo solo ringraziarti Conte perchè mi hai illuminato con i tuoi post,
sei una persona molto speciale e chi non l'ha capito ....... V.F.C.  

Il colonnello ..... un MITO


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Perchè le persone non si parlano ?
> Cioè se lei era scontenta di qualcosa perchè non ne ha parlato prima ?
> Io non capisco questo.
> 
> ...


O.T. Che darei per ballare un Tango come quello.


----------



## confusione (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma vediamo...
> Un conto è boh...finire in leto con una o uno...senza capire bene come e dirsi...ok fatta la cazzata...amen...
> Un conto è farsi degli amichetti...
> 
> ...


Sta proprio lì il punto Conte, credevo di vivere la favola più bella, invece mi sono ritrovata a pensare che forse così bella non era, e questo non è facile da accettare; poi parlarne prima, di cosa se credevo che andasse tutto bene? 
parlarne a ridosso del fatto? credevo che fosse un fatto isolato, che tornata a casa avrei continuato a vivere la mia favola. sinceramente ho sempre pensato a me come la tradita, cioè che lui, un giorno (se non è già successo) avesse una scappatella con un'altra e che anche l'avessi scoperto non avrei rovinato quello che c'era tra noi...ma il destino fa brutti scherzi e mi son ritrovata dall'altra parte.
chi mi sta vicino e mi conosce bene dice che non è vero che non sono più innamorata, sono solo arrabbiata anche con me stessa, e che tutto quello che devo fare è riscoprire i miei sentimenti e spazzare via la rabbia...ma non è facile se quando provo ad andare oltre, ad accantonare l'altro in uno spazietto del mio cuore, a credere di poter tornare quella di 3 mesi fa, ti ritrovi cmq a pensarci, a volerlo sentire, ma a prescindere da lui, a pensare che non stai vivendo la vita che vuoi, e la vita è una, e si ha paura di sbagliare.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma vàààà*

Ti dovresto solo che vergognare credimi!!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Sei fortissima Stellanuova...
> 
> Io devo solo ringraziarti Conte perchè mi hai illuminato con i tuoi post,
> sei una persona molto speciale *e chi non l'ha capito ....... V.F.C.  *Il colonnello ..... un MITO




ah però .un bel vaffanculo al mattino già ti mette di buon umore:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Sta proprio lì il punto Conte, credevo di vivere la favola più bella, invece mi sono ritrovata a pensare che forse così bella non era, e questo non è facile da accettare; poi parlarne prima, di cosa se credevo che andasse tutto bene?
> parlarne a ridosso del fatto? credevo che fosse un fatto isolato, che tornata a casa avrei continuato a vivere la mia favola. sinceramente ho sempre pensato a me come la tradita, cioè che lui, un giorno (se non è già successo) avesse una scappatella con un'altra e che anche l'avessi scoperto non avrei rovinato quello che c'era tra noi...ma il destino fa brutti scherzi e mi son ritrovata dall'altra parte.
> chi mi sta vicino e mi conosce bene dice che non è vero che non sono più innamorata, sono solo arrabbiata anche con me stessa, e che tutto quello che devo fare è riscoprire i miei sentimenti e spazzare via la rabbia...ma non è facile se quando provo ad andare oltre, ad accantonare l'altro in uno spazietto del mio cuore, a credere di poter tornare quella di 3 mesi fa, ti ritrovi cmq a pensarci, a volerlo sentire, ma a prescindere da lui, a pensare che non stai vivendo la vita che vuoi, e la vita è una, e si ha paura di sbagliare.


Forse dovevi relegare l'esperienza alla follia americana, una mattana americana...invece di fartela passare ( della serie non posso avere sto uomo perchè sono sposata ad un altro) sei andata ancora oltre...
Il mio consiglio di tirarti in disparte da tutti e due, è per vedere se non ti bruci le ali come Icaro.
Si se era una tua esperienza legata ad un momento, chiudevi e tacevi...
Ma dove siamo? basta con sta idea che la coppia sia una zona dove bisogna dirsi sempre tutto...
Sulla rabbia con te stessa, per esserti lasciata andare in questa maniera sconsiderata, ti consiglio solo di parlarne con la Matraini...
Lei conosce bene certe cose...
Ed è inflessibile con sè stessa...
Ogni volta mi dice...ehi conte mi sono fatta 15 uomini...
sulla cassa del morto..
E io a lei...ego ab te absolvo...( ovvio con la mano sinistra)...

E lei a me...vafanculo Conte il problema è che io devo perdonare me stessa...no?


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazzi un conto è...quando incontrare o frequentare un'altre persona che ci fa capire quanto eravamo infelici nel nostro matrimonio.
> 
> Lì so cazzi! Eh?
> 
> ...


Questa è una cavolata senza senso che i traditi e i traditori si ripetono spesso. Il tradimento non è un fulmine a ciel sereno. E' preceduto da uno stato di attrazione per tutto ciò che non è vita di coppia. Chi si appresta a tradire comincia a voltare lo sguardo e a darsi un'occhiata in giro ben prima di tradire. Chi vive davvero una favola non tradisce.

La nostra amica ha esordito dicendo che lei pensava di vivere una favola, per poi elencare tutta una serie di motivi che la rendevano insoddisfatta del suo matrimonio: suocera in casa, titubanza di lui sull'avere dei figli eccetera.

I problemi c'erano, eccome. Ma come sempre succede, ci si tappa gli occhi per non doverli affrontare.

Anch'io l'ho fatto, a suo tempo. Solo che mi sono trovata dalla parte della tradita, alla fine. Ma questo non significa che fossi meno consapevole di mio marito dei nostri problemi di coppia: li vedevo, ma preferivo non guardarli.

Il matrimonio comporta impegno e fatica. Ci sono momenti in cui l'insofferenza è al top e in quei momenti è più facile mettere in discussione tutto se abbiamo un amante che ci allieta le giornate. Altrimenti, se non l'abbiamo, ci alziamo, andiamo al lavoro, viviamo la nostra grigia giornata facendo finta che i problemi non esistano e sperando che la crisi passi in fretta. Tutto qui.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa è una cavolata senza senso che i traditi e i traditori si ripetono spesso. Il tradimento non è un fulmine a ciel sereno. E' preceduto da uno stato di attrazione per tutto ciò che non è vita di coppia. Chi si appresta a tradire comincia a voltare lo sguardo e a darsi un'occhiata in giro ben prima di tradire. Chi vive davvero una favola non tradisce.
> 
> La nostra amica ha esordito dicendo che lei pensava di vivere una favola, per poi elencare tutta una serie di motivi che la rendevano insoddisfatta del suo matrimonio: suocera in casa, titubanza di lui sull'avere dei figli eccetera.
> 
> ...


Mitica...guarda quando sei così...analitica...guarda...
Ok...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2011)

C'era una volta una favola antica 
quasi da tutti ormai dimenticata 
che continuava a volare nell'aria 
aspettando colui che l'avrebbe 
di nuovo narrata 
era una favola vecchia 
era poco svanita 
come un barattolo 
di aranciata aperta 
e per non essere dimenticata 
diventò vera... 
diventò! oh oh oh! 
....la vita!


----------



## Eliade (3 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Ho letto le vostre risposte, e vorrei precisare alcune cose. Innanzitutto ancora nn siamo entrati a casa nuova. Inoltre non è la prima volta che mi allontano da sola da casa, corsi e congressi sono sempre capitati, anche durante l'universita ma non è mai successo niente del genere. Non do la colpa solo ed esclusivamente a lui, nn ho mai pensato ciò, io ho sicuramente sbagliato, fosse solo x il fatto che invece di parlare con lui di come mi sentivo mi son tenuta tutto x me.
> Un figlio ora? Nn ci penso proprio, se nn sono sicura di me cm posso mettere al Mondo un'altra vita?
> Non intendo neanche gettarmi a capofitto nell'altra storia,xchè sicuramente dovremmo conoscerci meglio.
> Si è vero, probabilmente sono immatura, e me ne sono resa conto grazie a tutta questa storia, e la mia richiesta d'aiuto sta proprio nel fatto *che vorrei sapere come si fa a capire ciò che il cuore ci dice*, perché quello che ho provato per questi 12 anni credevo che fosse l'Amore, è x questo che mi sono sposata!!! Come posso capire se è ancora così nonostante quello che è successo?


 Io non ho ben capito una cosa, o meglio credo di aver capito ma forse sono rimasta cosi: 
La frattura con tuo marito si è creata quando lui, con una casa nella quale dovete ancora entrare/arredare, mentre abitate ancora con la suocera, dopo solo un anno e mezzo di matrimonio, ti ha negato l'iniziare a provare a fare un figlio mostrando dei dubbi perché vorrebbe aspettare?   Se è così, per me è chiaro, qual'è il problema...coomunque...

Per quel che riguarda il grassetto, te lo dice chiaro e tondo...e te lo ha già detto: sei fredda con tuo marito, gli hai (e lo continui a fare) raccontato balle, non fai che pensare all'altro, più chiaro di così..


----------



## Eliade (3 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La nostra amica ha esordito dicendo che lei pensava di vivere una favola, per poi elencare tutta una serie di motivi che la rendevano insoddisfatta del suo matrimonio: suocera in casa, titubanza di lui sull'avere dei figli eccetera.


 Scusami sole ma io non sono d'accordo, perché da quel che ho capito loro non avevano la suocera in casa...erano loro in casa della suocera (dove se ne doveva andare 'sta qua?).
Sono sposati da un anno e mezzo, non mi sembra una cosa così grave voler aspettare un po' per avere dei figli e "magari godersi un po' la vita da sposini" no?
A me sembra di averla intesa così....


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusami sole ma io non sono d'accordo, perché da quel che ho capito loro non avevano la suocera in casa...erano loro in casa della suocera (dove se ne doveva andare 'sta qua?).
> Sono sposati da un anno e mezzo, non mi sembra una cosa così grave voler aspettare un po' per avere dei figli e "magari godersi un po' la vita da sposini" no?
> A me sembra di averla intesa così....


Quoto!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2011)

Comunque, ditemi pure che sono terra terra, ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma per me alla nostra amica qui è successa la stessa cosa che succede alla Sig.na Silvani al minuto 2.20 di questo video, e non ci stà capendo più niente.

[video=youtube;NU2VnKJXi64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU2VnKJXi64[/video]


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, ditemi pure che sono terra terra, ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma per me alla nostra amica qui è successa la stessa cosa che succede alla Sig.na Silvani al minuto 2.20 di questo video, e non ci stà capendo più niente.




:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl: puo' essere :up:


----------



## Niko74 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma credimi Niko...
> Se io fossi lei, e tu mi dici...sei libera, ma occhio che ti controllo il cellulare...
> Scusami, per come sono fatto io, non mi siederei mai più a tavola con te.
> Scusami, ma è di uno squallido incredibile...


E di fatti lei se vuole può fare come faresti tu.
Io invece non starei più seduto a tavola, e non solo, con lei se scoprissi un altro tradimento. Per te è squallido.....per me no


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E di fatti lei se vuole può fare come faresti tu.
> Io invece non starei più seduto a tavola, e non solo, con lei se scoprissi un altro tradimento. Per te è squallido.....per me no


Scoprire un tradimento...
Già scoprire...
Controllare, verificare...
Capisco...


----------



## Andy (3 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però, che brutta cosa pensare di essere stati scelti senza chiederci dopo una cosa del genere se noi tornando indietro ci torneremmo insieme a quelle persone. Io penso che pochi traditi tornerebbero indietro per voler stare con quella persona che li ha traditi, pochissimi.


Dopo aver subito il primo tradimento ero talmente innamorato che sarei tornato insieme... ora non più, non lo farei più.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2011)

Il motivo è ovvio che sia quello legato alla mancanza di esperienze (e scusate se lo ripeto dopo che tanti lo hanno detto), e il desiderio emerso di "volare" su di un nuovo fiore (che poesia).
Resta però il fatto che si è sposata con quell'uomo, quindi ci credeva in quell'amore, possibile che ora non conti proprio più nulla?
Capisco che la paura di fare la scelta sbagliata sia tanta, ma Confusione deve sapere che nella vita ogni scelta comporta un certo rischio, ed è ora che diventi un po' matura, cioè una donna e non una adolescente viziata.
In virtù del legame importante che c'è stato col marito lei deve dare prova di coraggio e proporgli un periodo di riflessione ognuno per sé.
Solo così penso che lei possa vederci più chiaro e sapere cosa vuole dalla vita perché tutto quanto non ci è dato di avere: la sicurezza del matrimonio, il conforto di un marito accanto e al contempo l'energia che nuove emozioni ci provocano.
Si chieda inoltre se queste sensazioni ritrovate valgano davvero la pena di perdere quell'uomo che è suo marito.
Metta tutto sui piatti della bilancia e poi cominci a ragionarci su.
Ma tutto questo lo potrà fare se si pone all'esterno della loro coppia matrimoniale, se ci riuscisse a farlo restandoci fisicamente all'interno ( si può, ma richiede tanto lavoro interiore) meglio ancora. In questo caso potrebbe anche posticipare la confessione dovuta al pover'uomo, confessione che gli dovrà (...e dopo, sono cazzi, scusate...)         
...è proprio arrivata l'ora di crescere, fanciulli non si resta in eterno.


----------



## Niko74 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scoprire un tradimento...
> Già scoprire...
> Controllare, verificare...
> Capisco...


Eehh...tu lo capisci a modo tuo (giustamente) e sappiamo che i nostri modi di vedere le cose sono diversi.
Non pensare che io sia qui col mitra puntato a minacciare mia moglie o chissa che altro....anzi è l'opposto...quando esce la sera o torna tardi dal lavoro io non apro bocca al riguardo, non faccio la vittima o musi di nessun genere. 

Tu puoi pensarla come meglio credi ovviamente.


----------



## kay76 (3 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scoprire un tradimento...
> Già scoprire...
> Controllare, verificare...
> Capisco...


Guarda anch'io trovo odioso controllare e non lo faccio.
Però in certi momenti... quando hai paura di essere ancora ingannato, quando vuoi sapere per poterti difendere dalle bugie, per paura di sentirti ancora preso per il culo, perchè vuoi capire se ha senso continuare con quella persona...bè un "controllino" ti placa un pò di ansie....


----------



## Niko74 (3 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> *Guarda anch'io trovo odioso controllare* e non lo faccio.
> Però in certi momenti... quando hai paura di essere ancora ingannato, quando vuoi sapere per poterti difendere dalle bugie, per paura di sentirti ancora preso per il culo, perchè vuoi capire se ha senso continuare con quella persona...bè un "controllino" ti placa un pò di ansie....


Pure io so che non è bello controllare....però e peggio essere presi per il culo....


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

io odio controllare, ho basato la mia vita sulla fiducia
secondo voi dopo un tradimento è meglio farlo ?
domanda stupida, so che lo farò ....


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eehh...tu lo capisci a modo tuo (giustamente) e sappiamo che i nostri modi di vedere le cose sono diversi.
> Non pensare che io sia qui col mitra puntato a minacciare mia moglie o chissa che altro....anzi è l'opposto...quando esce la sera o torna tardi dal lavoro io non apro bocca al riguardo, non faccio la vittima o musi di nessun genere.
> 
> Tu puoi pensarla come meglio credi ovviamente.





Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure io so che non è bello controllare....però e peggio essere presi per il culo....





kay76 ha detto:


> Guarda anch'io trovo odioso controllare e non lo faccio.
> Però in certi momenti... quando hai paura di essere ancora ingannato, quando vuoi sapere per poterti difendere dalle bugie, per paura di sentirti ancora preso per il culo, perchè vuoi capire se ha senso continuare con quella persona...bè un "controllino" ti placa un pò di ansie....


Concordo in pieno con voi !
A volte di necessità si fa virtù...


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> io odio controllare, ho basato la mia vita sulla fiducia
> secondo voi dopo un tradimento è meglio farlo ?
> domanda stupida, so che lo farò ....


...ma mi dici come hai fatto finora a tenerti lontana da questa pratica?
Sappiamo tutti che è immorale e fa schifo, ma.....è necessaria.
E lo sai perché: noi abbiamo il diritto/dovere di valutare e verificare i nostri uomini, e dico "dovere" per la salvaguardia dei nostri matrimoni, i quali, se continuassero (per assurdo) a fondarsi sulle bugie, allora ne dovremmo prendere atto e procedere con i saluti.

Se ci rifletti bene: loro non ci hanno pensato due volte prima di ingannarci, nessun senso di colpa ha agitato il loro animo, perché diavolo allora ci dovremmo sentire in colpa noi?
Ma neanche per sogno!
Anche la mia vita è basata sulla fiducia e proprio perché l'ho persa sulla persona a me più cara, ho bisogno di qualche verifica in più, che prima mai avrei neanche immaginato di fare. Ma le cose cambiano, purtroppo, ma possono ricambiare ancora in positivo.


----------



## stellanuova (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non ho mai scoperto niente perchè non ho mai indagato
andava tutto bene, benissimo.
Quando ho avuto qualche sospetto, negli anni passati, è 
subito rientrato nel momento in cui gliene ho parlato.
La tecnologia ha fatto il danno, con FB *lei *mi ha inviato la
chat e lo tsunami è partito. 
Se penso a quella chat .... meglio che io non ci pensi ....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Non ho mai scoperto niente perchè non ho mai indagato
> andava tutto bene, benissimo.
> Quando ho avuto qualche sospetto, negli anni passati, è
> subito rientrato nel momento in cui gliene ho parlato.
> ...



ma lei era una gran zoccola eh però! (scusa eh, ma certe cose non si fanno!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Ottobre 2011)

(ho chiesto scusa per aver usato il termine "zoccola")




non è colpa mia, è che sono un po' tamarra.... sorry....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Guarda anch'io trovo odioso controllare e non lo faccio.
> Però in certi momenti... quando hai paura di essere ancora ingannato, quando vuoi sapere per poterti difendere dalle bugie, per paura di sentirti ancora preso per il culo, perchè vuoi capire se ha senso continuare con quella persona...bè un "controllino" ti placa un pò di ansie....


Triste...triste...
Ma non capisco la paura eh?
Basta non mettere mai l'altro nelle condizioni di mentire, e lasciarlo libero di dire quello che si sente eh?
In genere tutti i rapporti dove una persona si sente libera di mettere in gioco quello che vuole si sta bene no?
NOn sono poi molto bravo a condividere...anzi se tu mi dici dove sei stata stasera e con chi, non è che poi mi senta in obbligo di dirti dove sono stato io...
Mah...
Basta fare passi indietro...e fregarsene!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma mi dici come hai fatto finora a tenerti lontana da questa pratica?
> Sappiamo tutti che è immorale e fa schifo, ma.....è necessaria.
> E lo sai perché: noi abbiamo il diritto/dovere di valutare e verificare i nostri uomini, e dico "dovere" per la salvaguardia dei nostri matrimoni, i quali, se continuassero (per assurdo) a fondarsi sulle bugie, allora ne dovremmo prendere atto e procedere con i saluti.
> 
> ...


Sai cosa penso per assurdo?
Io potrei benissimo venire controllato, tanto non me ne accorgo...
Ma scusami una cosa...
Ma perchè lei non mi ha mai chiesto se ho trombato con altre?
Cioè non è che si fidi...
Cazzo se tu mi dici...fidati...saltiamo assieme dalla finestra, io ti tengo, e voliamo...non è che ci credo eh?
Mah...poveri uomini controllati, poveri uomini costretti a contar balle!


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Io non controllo ... 
anche se la sbirciatina al cellulare mi è scappata … 
e in quel momento lo ho odiato …
e ho odiato me stessa, per lasciarmi prendere da un gioco così sporco … 

Ma capisco chi dopo un tradimento lo fa … 
Se già si parla di squallore … 
Rimango perplessa come non si fa a capire che lo squallore sta invece nel tradimento … 
Il controllo ne è solo una conseguenza … dovuto al tradimento …
Per chi ha amato e dato fiducia capisce … 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

confusione ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e li ho capito che x molti di voi non sono io che ha bisogno d'aiuto,ma vi assicuro che non é così!
> Avevo 15 anni e lui 16 quando ci siamo conosciuti e fidanzati. Da allora sono passati 12 anni e 1/2, e 1 anno e 1/2 fa ci siamo sposati. È stato l'unico uomo x me in tutto qst tempo,nonostante facessimo vite diverse, nonostante occasioni non mi siamo mancate, ma non mi sono mai interessate così liquidavo qualsiasi offerta xchè era lui che amavo. Tutto fino a Giugno. Decido di fare un viaggio-studio in America della durata di un mese, lui è dispiaciuto x la lontananza, ma non mi ha mai ostacolato, qualsiasi cosa io ho voluto o volessi fare non mi ha mai detto NO.
> Parto tranquilla,pensando di vivere nella mia favola che mi aspettava al mio ritorno.
> In America conosco un tizio,che mi fa subito una corte sfrenata,anche un po' sfrontata a volte, e che cerco di mettere a bada. In fondo mi piaceva però,nessuno mi aveva mai fatto sentire come lui,così decido di parlargli,di dirgli che credo nell'anello che porto al dito,che vivo una favola e che se vuole possiamo continuare a parlare,ad andare a ballare,tenendo presente che possiamo essere solo amici.
> ...


Sono solo mie opinioni personali, quindi mi raccomando non per prenderle per buone, ma solo per un tentato aiuto verso di te.
Per come ho scritto su altri trhead, quando le persone non fanno esperienze conoscendo l'altro sesso, e conoscendo quindi se stessi e quello che si cerca in un'altro uomo, succede spesso che ad un certo punto ci si facciano certe domande, e ci si accorge che il partner con cui si sta non risulta essere la persona con cui si vorrebbe vivere la propria vita.
Ciò non toglie e non da giustificazioni al tradimento.
Ora rifletto e mi metto nei tuoi panni; sono sicuro che l'amante sia la persona giusta per me? mi pongo questa domanda perchè a questo punto è giusta porsela, visto che ci sono altri uomini che potrei conoscere, e che magari rispecchiano meglio quello che a me potrebbe farmi davvero stare bene.

Guarda che nella tua lettera comunque trovo una contraddizione che forse avvalora quello che sopra ho scritto; ( vivevi una favola con tuo marito. Ora vivi una favola con l'amante?) 
La soluzione? boh!! dico sempre che parlare e non mentire è la migliore soluzione, ma tra il dire ed il fare sappiamo cosa c'è di mezzo no ?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sono solo mie opinioni personali, quindi mi raccomando non per prenderle per buone, ma solo per un tentato aiuto verso di te.
> Per come ho scritto su altri trhead, quando le persone non fanno esperienze conoscendo l'altro sesso, e conoscendo quindi se stessi e quello che si cerca in un'altro uomo, succede spesso che ad un certo punto ci si facciano certe domande, e ci si accorge che il partner con cui si sta non risulta essere la persona con cui si vorrebbe vivere la propria vita.
> Ciò non toglie e non da giustificazioni al tradimento.
> Ora rifletto e mi metto nei tuoi panni; sono sicuro che l'amante sia la persona giusta per me? mi pongo questa domanda perchè a questo punto è giusta porsela, visto che ci sono altri uomini che potrei conoscere, e che magari rispecchiano meglio quello che a me potrebbe farmi davvero stare bene.
> ...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sono solo mie opinioni personali, quindi mi raccomando non per prenderle per buone, ma solo per un tentato aiuto verso di te.
> Per come ho scritto su altri trhead, quando le persone non fanno esperienze conoscendo l'altro sesso, e conoscendo quindi se stessi e quello che si cerca in un'altro uomo, succede spesso che ad un certo punto ci si facciano certe domande, e ci si accorge che il partner con cui si sta non risulta essere la persona con cui si vorrebbe vivere la propria vita.
> Ciò non toglie e non da giustificazioni al tradimento.
> Ora rifletto e mi metto nei tuoi panni; sono sicuro che l'amante sia la persona giusta per me? mi pongo questa domanda perchè a questo punto è giusta porsela, visto che ci sono altri uomini che potrei conoscere, e che magari rispecchiano meglio quello che a me potrebbe farmi davvero stare bene.
> ...


Claudio fare diventare l'amante,marito,e'una pessima idea...io la mia amante come moglie non la vorrei mai.Lei non conosce,come tutte le amanti,il mio lato''nero''.
Si passa da un mondo finto,perche'con le amanti i problemi si lasciano fuori,a quello reale,alla moglie..


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Claudio fare diventare l'amante,marito,e'una pessima idea...io la mia amante come moglie non la vorrei mai.Lei non conosce,come tutte le amanti,il mio lato''nero''.
> Si passa da un mondo finto,perche'con le amanti i problemi si lasciano fuori,a quello reale,alla moglie..


il discorso di Claudio qui è diverso però...non sta dicendo che deve far devntare l'amante un marito...ma sta solo consigliando a questa ragazza di capire cosa vuole (è giovane, alla prima esperienza con un uomo....e forse conoscere questa persona gli sta facendo capire che quello che riteneva un grande amore in realtà non lo è)


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Claudio fare diventare l'amante,marito,e'una pessima idea...io la mia amante come moglie non la vorrei mai.Lei non conosce,come tutte le amanti,il mio lato''nero''.
> Si passa da un mondo finto,perche'con le amanti i problemi si lasciano fuori,a quello reale,alla moglie..


Simy ti ha risposto per me.

Cerco di capirti e ti rispondo così: avere l'amante scopare ed essere liberi da i problemi coniugali , quali routinne bollette etc etc, è chiaro che se cerco di mettermi nei panni del traditore, posso anche pensare di potermi trovare bene in questo senso. E capisco che vuoi dire che, chi sta con chi ha tradito, sta sempre con un piede dall'essere fatto cornuto.
Ma siamo sicuri che sia come tu dici lothar? io penso che se il tradimento non diventi seriale, e che nell'attimo in cui si capisce che si ha sbagliato, difficilmente si tradirà nuovamente se non prima si cerca di risolvere la situazione in tutti i modi col partner, e poi se la situazione non si risolvesse , prima di tradire si potrebbe dire; ciao... io mi voglio fare una vita da solo/a o con chi in quel momento hai una storia d'intesa.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> *Simy ti ha risposto per me*.
> 
> Cerco di capirti e ti rispondo così: avere l'amante scopare ed essere liberi da i problemi coniugali , quali routinne bollette etc etc, è chiaro che se cerco di mettermi nei panni del traditore, posso anche pensare di potermi trovare bene in questo senso. E capisco che vuoi dire che, chi sta con chi ha tradito, sta sempre con un piede dall'essere fatto cornuto.
> Ma siamo sicuri che sia come tu dici lothar? io penso che se il tradimento non diventi seriale, e che nell'attimo in cui si capisce che si ha sbagliato, difficilmente si tradirà nuovamente se non prima si cerca di risolvere la situazione in tutti i modi col partner, e poi se la situazione non si risolvesse , prima di tradire si potrebbe dire; ciao... io mi voglio fare una vita da solo/a o con chi in quel momento hai una storia d'intesa.


non ti sei arrabbiato vero?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ti sei arrabbiato vero?


si e per farti perdonare ora offri il caffè a tutto il forum!


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> si e per farti perdonare ora offri il caffè a tutto il forum!


e vabbè dai per cosi poco si può fare!  




............perdonata?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ti sei arrabbiato vero?


Santa rosalia!! aspè meglio chiarire che qua appena ti allarghi un po..... 

Si simy hai risposto per me e ti ringrazio, visto che hai recepito bene il concetto da me espresso.
Non sono arrabbiato anzi... visto che capisco da solo che quando scrivo, le punteggiature sembrano ballare la salsa peggio di come la ballo io


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè dai per cosi poco si può fare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's...  facciamo pagare a lothar va


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Simy ti ha risposto per me.
> 
> Cerco di capirti e ti rispondo così: avere l'amante scopare ed essere liberi da i problemi coniugali , quali routinne bollette etc etc, è chiaro che se cerco di mettermi nei panni del traditore, posso anche pensare di potermi trovare bene in questo senso. E capisco che vuoi dire che, chi sta con chi ha tradito, sta sempre con un piede dall'essere fatto cornuto.
> Ma siamo sicuri che sia come tu dici lothar? io penso che se il tradimento non diventi seriale, e che nell'attimo in cui si capisce che si ha sbagliato, difficilmente si tradirà nuovamente se non prima si cerca di risolvere la situazione in tutti i modi col partner, e poi se la situazione non si risolvesse , prima di tradire si potrebbe dire; ciao... io mi voglio fare una vita da solo/a o con chi in quel momento hai una storia d'intesa.


Aspetta..io ho solo precorso i tempi,lei infatti vacilla,forse potrebbe mollare il marito per l'amante no??per quellio descrivevo cosa l'aspetta...

Macche'Claudio nessuno si mette tutti questi problemi....lo vuoi capire che il traditore non ha scrupoli morali??


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Santa rosalia!! *aspè meglio chiarire che qua appena ti allarghi un po*.....
> 
> Si simy hai risposto per me e ti ringrazio, visto che hai recepito bene il concetto da me espresso.
> Non sono arrabbiato anzi... visto che capisco da solo che quando scrivo, le punteggiature sembrano *ballare la salsa *peggio di come la ballo io


guarda che scherzavo è? .....

-.............. balli salsa?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che scherzavo è? .....
> 
> -.............. balli salsa?


Si latino americani ed anche altro, ma per sola colpa di tre anni di scuola di ballo


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta..io ho solo precorso i tempi,lei infatti vacilla,forse potrebbe mollare il marito per l'amante no??per quellio descrivevo cosa l'aspetta...
> 
> Macche'Claudio nessuno si mette tutti questi problemi....lo vuoi capire che il traditore non ha scrupoli morali??


Si posso capirlo perchè nella vita non do nulla per scontato, nemmeno le cose che mai penserei di non dover fare do per scontato che io non possa farle. evviva la punteggiatura!  ( clà controlla anche altro eh )


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si *latino americani *ed anche altro, ma per sola colpa di tre anni di scuola di ballo


io balli caraibici


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

Madonna santa!! sai simy che li ho sempre chiamati latino americani.
Sono stato su google per controllare e mi sono accorto che quelli che ho studiato io sono caraibici.. anche comunque con dei balli latino..


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Madonna santa!! sai simy che li ho sempre chiamati latino americani.
> Sono stato su google per controllare e mi sono accorto che quelli che ho studiato io sono caraibici.. anche comunque con dei balli latino..


Stiamo andando in OT....ora ci cazziano!  cmq stavamo parlando della stessa cosa allora!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Stiamo andando in OT....ora ci cazziano!  cmq stavamo parlando della stessa cosa allora!


ekkisenefrega  
mettiamo che quando stavo a ballare durante i tre anni ho avuto discussioni con traditori che hanno formato la mia mente e pensiero?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ekkisenefrega
> mettiamo che quando stavo a ballare durante i *tre anni ho avuto discussioni con traditori che hanno formato la mia mente e pensiero? *


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tutto può essere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2011)

OT OT quando cominciai a ballare il terzo giorno mi venne a trovare mia moglie! il quarto giorno lei era iscritta e presente


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Madonna santa!! sai simy che li ho sempre chiamati latino americani.
> Sono stato su google per controllare e mi sono accorto che quelli che ho studiato io sono caraibici.. anche comunque con dei balli latino..


salsa portoricana, cubana, merengue, bachata ...sono caraibici
jive, paso doble, salsa, rumba e chachacha latino-americani


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> salsa portoricana, cubana, merengue, bachata ...sono caraibici
> jive, paso doble, salsa, rumba e chachacha latino-americani


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> salsa portoricana, cubana, merengue, bachata ...sono caraibici
> jive, paso doble, salsa *(tango ?)*, rumba e chachacha latino-americani


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


il tango è n ello standard.diverso è quello argentino(milonga, vals...tec)


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Non ho mai scoperto niente perchè non ho mai indagato
> andava tutto bene, benissimo.
> Quando ho avuto qualche sospetto, negli anni passati, è
> subito rientrato nel momento in cui gliene ho parlato.
> ...


Idem per me. Andava tutto così bene, la fiducia è sempre stata a 1000, quindi che motivi c'erano per sospettare e per indagare?
Vedi come fanno presto a cambiare le cose?
Ma la fiducia tornerà...basta darsi tempo


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso per assurdo?
> Io potrei benissimo venire controllato, tanto non me ne accorgo...
> Ma scusami una cosa...
> Ma perchè lei non mi ha mai chiesto se ho trombato con altre?
> ...


Caro Conte, l'obiettivo che vorrei raggiungere, e io sono pronta a realizzarlo fin da ora, è proprio riuscire ad avere una complicità tale da rendere le bugie completamente inutili.
Ma per fare questo lui deve sentirsi al sicuro, protetto e io devo dargliene prova.
Questo è il matrimonio che intendo per noi:
esposizione dei problemi/bisogni = trovare insieme una soluzione che soddisfi entrambi.   

Come si possa far finta di nulla nascondendo la testa sotto la sabbia sapendo bene che gli stessi problemi potranno ripresentarsi in futuro, non l'ho mai capito.
Eppure c'è chi lo fa, ma non è per me.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Idem per me. Andava tutto così bene, la fiducia è sempre stata a 1000, quindi che motivi c'erano per sospettare e per indagare?
> Vedi come fanno presto a cambiare le cose?
> Ma la fiducia tornerà...basta darsi tempo


Ma più che fiducia...
Disinteresse...
Me ne frego di cosa ha in quel cazzo di cellulare.


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma più che fiducia...
> Disinteresse...
> Me ne frego di cosa ha in quel cazzo di cellulare.


Se hai raggiunto quello stadio di disinteresse, sei svincolato e protetto dalla sofferenza che ti procurano i sentimenti.
Ma non lo decidiamo noi, è qualcosa che va al di là della nostra volontà.
Finché ami soffri.
E' una delle tante leggi della vita


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se hai raggiunto quello stadio di disinteresse, sei svincolato e protetto dalla sofferenza che ti procurano i sentimenti.
> Ma non lo decidiamo noi, è qualcosa che va al di là della nostra volontà.
> Finché ami soffri.
> E' una delle tante leggi della vita


Ho smesso di soffrire.
Se il prezzo da pagare è non amare...
Ok..io conte ci sto...
Ho già amato abbastanza per niente...

Poi se amo...finisco sempre con donne sbagliate per me...
Allora il gioco non vale la candela...

Solo di recente sai?
Ho sentito la portata di sentimenti buoni verso di me...
Mi hanno letteralmente conquistato...
E come potevo dire no? Me lo spieghi?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> salsa portoricana, cubana, merengue, bachata ...sono caraibici
> jive, paso doble, salsa, rumba e chachacha latino-americani


A scuola ci insegnavano salsa, bachata, merenghe, paso doble. Ed è capitato che ci insegnavano anche dei passi di danza moderna 
Hai ragione, ricordo che i primi giorni parlavano di diversi tipi credo di salsa. boh!


----------



## Diletta (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso per assurdo?
> Io potrei benissimo venire controllato, tanto non me ne accorgo...
> Ma scusami una cosa...
> *Ma perchè lei non mi ha mai chiesto se ho trombato con altre?*
> ...


Ma se te l'avesse chiesto, saresti stato così sincero da dirglielo? (in caso affermativo, s'intende) 
Ciao Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se te l'avesse chiesto, saresti stato così sincero da dirglielo? (in caso affermativo, s'intende)
> Ciao Conte!


SI.


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se te l'avesse chiesto, saresti stato così sincero da dirglielo? (in caso affermativo, s'intende)
> Ciao Conte!


Ma Conte, perchè non te lo chiede?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ma Conte, perchè non te lo chiede?


Che ne so?
COme dirti...non porre domande imbarazzanti per non ricevere risposte che ti possono ferire.
Ma guarda che se non ami tanto una persona...non te ne frega sai se va anche con altri...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> COme dirti...non porre domande imbarazzanti per non ricevere risposte che ti possono ferire.
> Ma guarda che se non ami tanto una persona...non te ne frega sai se va anche con altri...


Porello....

povera vittima...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Porello....
> 
> povera vittima...
> 
> ahahahahah


si...sniff...sob...sob...nessuno mi capisce...si...sono un povero...fallito sfigato...sniff...sob...sob...
La mia immagine è appannata...perchè Stermì mi ha fatto cagare sangue...sniff...sob...sob...
Che dolore....che sofferenza...sniff...sobb...sob...


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> A scuola ci insegnavano salsa, bachata, merenghe, paso doble. Ed è capitato che ci insegnavano anche dei passi di danza moderna
> Hai ragione, ricordo che i primi giorni parlavano di diversi tipi credo di salsa. boh!


infatti ho sbagliato e chiedo scusa :la samba nei latino americani, no la salsa che è caraibica 
pardon


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si...sniff...sob...sob...nessuno mi capisce...si...sono un povero...fallito sfigato...sniff...sob...sob...
> La mia immagine è appannata...perchè Stermì mi ha fatto cagare sangue...sniff...sob...sob...
> Che dolore....che sofferenza...sniff...sobb...sob...


vabbe' resisti che mo' che se libera, in corsia, viene Nausicaaaaaaa a consolarte...

che bella coppia...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> COme dirti...non porre domande imbarazzanti per non ricevere risposte che ti possono ferire.
> *Ma guarda che se non ami tanto una persona...non te ne frega sai se va anche con altri...*


*
*
Conte, sei una persona leale e l'ho sempre pensato.
Riguardo al grassetto, allora ne consegue che tua moglie ti ama, altrimenti te lo chiederebbe, no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vabbe' resisti che mo' che se libera, in corsia, viene Nausicaaaaaaa a consolarte...
> 
> che bella coppia...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Si...io penso che Nausicaa sia la persona migliore che io abbia mai incontrato in tutta la mia vita!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> Conte, sei una persona leale e l'ho sempre pensato.
> Riguardo al grassetto, allora ne consegue che tua moglie ti ama, altrimenti te lo chiederebbe, no?


Vedi io mi sono concentrato sempre e solo sui sentimenti che io a suo tempo ho provato per lei.
QUelli che lei ha provato o non ha provato per me: non li sento.
Non mi sono mai chiesto se mia moglie mi ama o meno.
SO solo che ha acconsentito a venire a vivere con me.
Dicono che non sia per nulla facile.
Mi dicono che sono un uomo molto difficile e impegnativo...
Nelle mie scarpe io mi trovo l'uomo più semplice del mondo...
Mi bastano 3 acche stracche di attenzioni.
Avute quelle, non ti cago neppure di striscio.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso per assurdo?
> Io potrei benissimo venire controllato, tanto non me ne accorgo...
> Ma scusami una cosa...
> Ma perchè lei non mi ha mai chiesto se ho trombato con altre?
> ...



Sai che non ti capisco. Non ho mai controllato mio marito, ma non ho mai avuto neanche il motivo per farlo. Il giorno che avrò il sentore che qualcosa non va glielo chiederò. Ovvio che se ne nega e non mi convince controllero, eccome se controllerò.
Nessuno è costretto a raccontare palle, puoi venirmi anche a dire che scopi con un'altra certo non ti puoi aspettare che alzi le spalle e apprezzi la tua sincerità senza prendere delle decisioni.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se hai raggiunto quello stadio di disinteresse, sei svincolato e protetto dalla sofferenza che ti procurano i sentimenti.
> Ma non lo decidiamo noi, è qualcosa che va al di là della nostra volontà.
> Finché ami soffri.
> E' una delle tante leggi della vita


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi io mi sono concentrato sempre e solo sui sentimenti che io a suo tempo ho provato per lei.
> QUelli che lei ha provato o non ha provato per me: non li sento.
> Non mi sono mai chiesto se mia moglie mi ama o meno.
> SO solo che ha acconsentito a venire a vivere con me.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ti capisco. Non ho mai controllato mio marito, ma non ho mai avuto neanche il motivo per farlo. Il giorno che avrò il sentore che qualcosa non va glielo chiederò. Ovvio che se ne nega e non mi convince controllero, eccome se controllerò.
> Nessuno è costretto a raccontare palle, puoi venirmi anche a dire che scopi con un'altra certo non ti puoi aspettare che alzi le spalle e apprezzi la tua sincerità senza prendere delle decisioni.


Ovvio...ma ti confido una cosa...
Se controlli un uomo come me...egli si divertirà un mondo a farti trovare le cose più impensate eh?
Così...poi sprofonderai giorno dopo giorno in un mare di sorprese...

Ma se tuo marito ti dicesse:
Ehi tu, mi hai tradito con altri?
Cosa rispondi?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Intendo dire che non sono uno tutto appiccicoso...uno tutto condividiamo tutto...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Mia moglie non può certo lamentarsi che non ha i suoi spazi eh?
Mi arrangio in tutto e per tutto.
Detesto solo sentirmi venire dopo tante cose, quando ti chiedo un attimo di essere tutta per me.
Concedimi quell'attimo, poi vai dietro a tutte le tue cose...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio...ma ti confido una cosa...
> Se controlli un uomo come me...egli si divertirà un mondo a farti trovare le cose più impensate eh?
> Così...poi sprofonderai giorno dopo giorno in un mare di sorprese...
> 
> ...


Negherei ma di sicuro non mi incazzerei se miha guardato il cellulare. Se lo ha fatto è perchè gli ho dato modo di dubitare di me e avrebbe fatto bene a verificare.

SE controllassi un uomo come te non sprofonderei in un mare di sorprese perchè alla prima prova o chiudo o cerco di capire se ci sono margini di recupero. Dopodichè posso non controllarti più ma devo essere libera all'occorrenza di dare una sbirciatina...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Negherei ma di sicuro non mi incazzerei se miha guardato il cellulare. Se lo ha fatto è perchè gli ho dato modo di dubitare di me e avrebbe fatto bene a verificare.
> 
> SE controllassi un uomo come te non sprofonderei in un mare di sorprese perchè alla prima prova o chiudo o cerco di capire se ci sono margini di recupero. Dopodichè posso non controllarti più ma devo essere libera all'occorrenza di dare una sbirciatina...


Ok...basta che non ti incazzi per tutti gli mms sporcaccioni che ho ricevuto in vita mia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...basta che non ti incazzi per tutti gli mms sporcaccioni che ho ricevuto in vita mia...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


Mica mi incazzo, chiudo è ben diverso.....


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica mi incazzo, chiudo è ben diverso.....


:up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio...ma ti confido una cosa...
> Se controlli un uomo come me...*egli si divertirà un mondo a farti trovare le cose più impensate eh?*Così...poi sprofonderai giorno dopo giorno in un mare di sorprese...
> 
> Ma se tuo marito ti dicesse:
> ...


blablabla
un uomo come me blablabla.senti ma ti stai gonfiando tanto da sorvolarci come una mongolfiera;
comunque  uno che si diverte in questo modo è scemo


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> blablabla
> un uomo come me blablabla.senti ma ti stai gonfiando tanto da sorvolarci come una mongolfiera;
> comunque  uno che si diverte in questo modo è scemo


Per me e' piu' cogliona chi si sorchia un coglione del genere...

vuol dire che non vale proprio un cazzo...

ma da mo' che lo dico...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2011)

perseguitare il proprio compagno con gelosia ossessiva e controlli invasivi non è sano nella maniera più assoluta.
ma se si hanno ragioni per dubitare..è un altro paio di maniche.anche perché poi l'incongruenza incredibile è che chi critica tali atteggiamenti sarà il primo a dire al tradito:
"e ...tu, che ti  non ti sei accorto di nulla in tanto tempo? allora non te ne importava abbastanza"
un classico


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perseguitare il proprio compagno con gelosia ossessiva e controlli invasivi non è sano nella maniera più assoluta.
> ma se si hanno ragioni per dubitare..è un altro paio di maniche.anche perché poi l'incongruenza incredibile è che chi critica tali atteggiamenti sarà il primo a dire al tradito:
> "e ...tu, che ti  non ti sei accorto di nulla in tanto tempo? allora non te ne importava abbastanza"
> un classico


quoto


----------

